# What is wrong with Barney?



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Suddenly he has become unfriendly. He is sleeping a lot, with his back to us and in places out of reach. When we can get near him he cries if we touch his stomach. He has eaten little over the whole day. We think he was fine until lunchtime, although he was very sleepy leading up to lunch. 

I think his tummy is sore - he makes a noise when i press on it. No signs of anything untoward happening in the house so Im very confused. Any advice?

I realise this is a bit vague sorry.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Take him too vet, as soon as possible, tomorrow if not tonight
hes obviously in pain and no one here can help with that


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Why haven't you just called the vet and taken him straight in to be seen?


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

As much as I want to save you money and say wait until tomorrow to see if he gets better I don't think that I would - although it's very difficult to judge by text how serious you feel it is. I mean is this the equivalent of you or I getting the runs and not feeling so good so we have an early night? Or is it appendicitis type symptoms?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm trying not to overreact. On one hand you could say he is just tired and unsociable. He had eaten well until lunchtime, and he has been out in the garden the afternoon for a wander. But I know he is not quite himself. No vomit, no toilet troubles at all. In fact I might say he could be bunged up. It's confusing.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You really need to take him to your vet.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I will take him to the vet if I think he definitely needs to go. Im not bothered about the out of hours charge - I have insurance anyway, although I have never claimed before. I just don't want to waste anyones time unnecessarily. Interestingly though Barney is currently wolfing down some food which is the first time he has ate properly in about 12 hours


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I will take him to the vet if I think he definitely needs to go. Im not bothered about the out of hours charge - I have insurance anyway, although I have never claimed before. I just don't want to waste anyones time unnecessarily. Interestingly though Barney is currently wolfing down some food which is the first time he has ate properly in about 12 hours


At least ring the Out of Hours Vet and get his opinion.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Personally I would be at the vet with Barney,he sounds as though he is in pain and obviously unwell.
Cats are masters at hiding illness so if you can see he isn't right it has most likely gone beyond "a sore guts"
He could have a blockage .


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I will take him to the vet if I think he definitely needs to go. Im not bothered about the out of hours charge - I have insurance anyway, although I have never claimed before. I just don't want to waste anyones time unnecessarily. Interestingly though Barney is currently wolfing down some food which is the first time he has ate properly in about 12 hours


You're the best judge of it. I think what you should take from this thread is that if you ever feel "I don't know if I should bother..." then the answer is yes, you should bother.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope you managed to speak to your vet and I'm with @Quartermass - if you ever err on the side of not being sure about contacting the vet, always be cautious. Hope Barney is okay, let us know if you get a minute to do so.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He's still not right so I'm at the vet now


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless little Barney, glad you’ve taken him. Paws crossed for it being something 1) not too serious and 2) easily resolved. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Vet thinks he has had a fall and hurt his pelvis. The vet gave him a anti inflammatory injection and asked us to confine him to a room for the next 24hrs to limit his movement


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Poor little Barney. I think that sounds better than something gastrointestinal though. I hope he's ok!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Barney! You’ve come a cropper indeed. Hope the anti inflammatory and rest help quickly, poor little chap. Thanks for letting us know BBC.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He seems to be back to his old self, Im trying to restrict his movement but he's running wild! Climbing on everything and doing somersaults with a mouse toy


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Poor little Barney. I think that sounds better than something gastrointestinal though. I hope he's ok!


Yes I agree thanks - I was hoping he was just constipated as he hadn't pooped yesterday. The vet thinks thats because he has hurt his pelvis and the action of pooing may hurt


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad you know what was wrong, hope he heals soon.

Jack for the first time, did the far leap from counter to top of fridge yesterday. 
I was going to put a high stool for him to hop down on when he was ready but OH took him off, worried he would hurt himself jumping down.
Jack did not want to leave the fridge but did


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Summercat said:


> Glad you know what was wrong, hope he heals soon.
> 
> Jack for the first time, did the far leap from counter to top of fridge yesterday.
> I was going to put a high stool for him to hop down on when he was ready but OH took him off, worried he would hurt himself jumping down.
> Jack did not want to leave the fridge but did


You can't take you're eye of them for a minute! Barney heard finally just done a poo (which was quite firm) and is now racing about - currently trying to eat the front room blinds


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I'll take him off your hands if he's too much trouble


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I couldn't let him go sorry! I've felt ill all morning from worrying about him :Bawling


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I couldn't let him go sorry! I've felt ill all morning from worrying about him :Bawling


Be prepared for many more ill moments BBC


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Be prepared for many more ill moments BBC


Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! :Inpain


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So things have got worse. Barney has been very quiet again and just generally out of sorts. His crying when touched returned so back to the vets today where he has been admitted into their care. The vet thinks he is constipated, severely dehydrated and very ill. He needs to be put on a drip, bloods taken, and then an X-ray. I have rang his breeder to see if any others of the litter are poorly but he said not and was very concerned about Barneys health. My wife and I are very worried about our little boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Barney, I'm so sorry to read you've been admitted - but it's the best place and hopefully they can figure out what's going on very soon. You can be pain free too, whilst they work it out. So sorry BBC  Thanks for the update.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Update, vet just called. Nothing in his bloods but they are sending off samples for virus checking. X-rays look fine. Hes on a drip for dehydration and is very constipated. The lucky fella is getting an enema next!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hopefully his bloods will come back clear and its "only" his constipation and severe dehydration that's making him so poorly. Once that's addressed, you'll get your naughty fella back


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this . Get well soon
, Barney.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@BarneyBobCat - I am so sorry to hear the news that poor little Barney is unwell and has been admitted to the vet as an inpatient. Constipation can make a cat feel very unwell. As can dehydration. I very much hope the bowel problem is something that can be managed with an appropriate diet.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Hopefully his bloods will come back clear and its "only" his constipation and severe dehydration that's making him so poorly. Once that's addressed, you'll get your naughty fella back


Thanks! Im racking my brains trying to work out how he became so constipated. He hasn't been that regular going to the toilet, only once a day. But he didn't go on Saturday so it all adds up. It must be one almighty blockage


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @BarneyBobCat - I am so sorry to hear the news that poor little Barney is unwell and has been admitted to the vet as an inpatient. Constipation can make a cat feel very unwell. As can dehydration. I very much hope the bowel problem is something that can be managed with an appropriate diet.


Thanks! Yes we need to review his diet. Ive been trying to follow the advice on this excellent forum but he simply doesn't like the higher quality food suggested. I have managed to get him settled on Applaws broth based pouches / cans so I thought dehydration wasn't an issue. More thinking required!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks! Im racking my brains trying to work out how he became so constipated. He hasn't been that regular going to the toilet, only once a day. But he didn't go on Saturday so it all adds up. It must be one almighty blockage


Bowel movements twice a day on a wet food diet and at his age, tend to be more usual. But this can change to once a day as they mature into adults.

What foods do you feed him?

EDIT : sorry crossposted wth you BBC


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

He may need to have more fibre added to his food. One of my girls (aged 5) sometimes misses a day of having a BM and even when she goes every day her stools are often hard and dry. I am now adding a teaspoonful of mashed cooked squash to her food; even added to only one of her meals a day it helps her have a slightly bulkier BM and ensures she goes once a day.

I think there is not much fibre in those Applaws broth pouches.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry he's so poorly, hope things will improve for the little fellow soon. I don't think any of the Applaws foods other than the pate are complete foods so they aren't ones to feed regularly. As the Applaws ones are flaky, have you tried Thrive or Seriously Good from Pets at Home. You could give the Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin every so often to help the constipation problem.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. So yes the Applaws is not a complete food so we also put dry down for him - the only one he will eat currently is Purina Pro-Plan Junior although we have some Applaws dry for him to try next. 

He really likes the Chicken and Pumpkin Applaws but perhaps there isn't enough fibre in it. But we have tried all sorts and he is a nightmare - he would rather not eat than eat something he doesn't like. I've tried Natures Menu, Meowing Heads, Blink, Naturo, True Instinct, Wellness Core to name a few. We did have to coax him off Sheba/Whiskas which the breeder was giving him based on what I read on here. I got rid of the Royal Canin that the vets gave us for the same reason. 

He doesn't eat jelly or pate style food. I think its the flakiness of the Applaws so I will give Thrive / Seriously Good a go next. Good advice thanks!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry Barney is unwell, i hope the vet can figure out what's wrong!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@BarneyBobCat - I think I would give up the dry food altogether, as he seems to be a cat (as he was dehydrated) who doesn't always drink enough water to rehydrate dry food. This is always a risk with dry food, particularly with kittens with their small tummies.

Have you ever tried him with balanced raw food?

If necessary feed him something like Felix AGAIL, which while not being the best of foods does contain good amounts of fibre, and I have never met a cat who refuses AGAIL (we feed it to the cats in the Shelter ) It will be better for him than dry food and as time goes on you may be able to add some better foods.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @BarneyBobCat - I think I would give up the dry food altogether, as he seems to be a cat (as he was dehydrated) who doesn't always drink enough water to rehydrate dry food. This is always a risk with dry food, particularly with kittens with their small tummies.
> 
> Have you ever tried him with balanced raw food?
> 
> If necessary feed him something like Felix AGAIL, which while not being the best of foods does contain good amounts of fibre, and I have never met a cat who refuses AGAIL (we feed it to the cats in the Shelter ) It will be better for him than dry food and as time goes on you may be able to add some better foods.


I thought Felix was on the naughty list! I can certainly try that - thanks!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks guys. So yes the Applaws is not a complete food so we also put dry down for him - the only one he will eat currently is Purina Pro-Plan Junior although we have some Applaws dry for him to try next.
> 
> He really likes the Chicken and Pumpkin Applaws but perhaps there isn't enough fibre in it. But we have tried all sorts and he is a nightmare - he would rather not eat than eat something he doesn't like. I've tried Natures Menu, Meowing Heads, Blink, Naturo, True Instinct, Wellness Core to name a few. We did have to coax him off Sheba/Whiskas which the breeder was giving him based on what I read on here. I got rid of the Royal Canin that the vets gave us for the same reason.
> 
> He doesn't eat jelly or pate style food. I think its the flakiness of the Applaws so I will give Thrive / Seriously Good a go next. Good advice thanks!


The sainsburys pouches, the chicken ones at least, are complete food and seem similar to the complimentary stuff I've tried. Might be worth a shot.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-tdc-chicken-in-light-jelly-85g


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Lots of good suggestions thanks - will be buying some asap! Good news though, Im picking him up in a couple of hours time. Vet says he seems fine now after the enema, he was very constipated. I feel like a bad pet owner :Facepalm


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

You're a terrible pet owner and Barney should be given to me. 

Nah I don't see what you could have done differently unless it's predicting the future. 

Glad little Barney is doing well!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Trust me to get a fussy eater and give in to his tastes. Tough love coming - limited dry food from now on and only the good wet stuff!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tbh, a not-so-good quality wet food (if that's all he will eat) will be better for him than dry food, given his recent bout of constipation. I would really try and avoid the dry food completely. It is not good news for a cat who has a slow metabolism and a low thirst drive as Barney seems to have.

A diet that will result in BMs twice a day, & stools firm and formed, not sloppy, but not hard and shrivelled looking.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So he's back home and not speaking to me after I tried to remove the bandage where he had his injections. Its stuck firm is I tried to use water to wet it but he just thinks Im trying to hurt him. Poor thing is scared of me now. He's had an enema but still no poop - he's been in and out of the litter tray half a dozen times but the plug hasn't popped yet. He has eaten to Meowing Heads wet tho! And the dry food is gone 

Fingers crossed people for a successful bandage extraction and a contained bum explosion


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So he's back home and not speaking to me after I tried to remove the bandage where he had his injections. Its stuck firm is I tried to use water to wet it but he just thinks Im trying to hurt him. Poor thing is scared of me now. He's had an enema but still no poop - he's been in and out of the litter tray half a dozen times but the plug hasn't popped yet. He has eaten to Meowing Heads wet tho! And the dry food is gone
> 
> Fingers crossed people for a successful bandage extraction and a contained bum explosion


You're in for a fun evening!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless little Barney. Paws well and truly crossed \']

(that last bit was Oscar typing and wishing Barney luck with his bandage removal and poop)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It's been about 5hours since his enema and still no poop. He seems stressed out, hiding and very unfriendly. Oh and the bandage is still on, Ive failed miserably in trying to help him remove it 
:Arghh


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor fellow probably feels uncomfortable in his nether regions, bless him. If there is no bowel movement by tomorrow morning I would phone the vet. It is possible further treatment may be needed. But if he gets more distressed this evening I would phone the Out of Hours vet for advice. They won't mind you asking for advice on the phone. (There will be a message on your vet's answerphone wth the emergency contact number) 

Re: the bandage on his front leg, I have always had to cut them off. Scissors with rounded points are best, pull the edge of the bandage nearest to you upwards slightly so you can fit the scissors point in and start snipping slowly and carefully.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Poor fellow probably feels uncomfortable in his nether regions, bless him. If there is no bowel movement by tomorrow morning I would phone the vet. It is possible further treatment may be needed. But if he gets more distressed this evening I would phone the Out of Hours vet for advice. They won't mind you asking for advice on the phone. (There will be a message on your vet's answerphone wth the emergency contact number)
> 
> Re: the bandage on his front leg, I have always had to cut them off. Scissors with rounded points are best, pull the edge of the bandage nearest to you upwards slightly so you can fit the scissors point in and start snipping slowly and carefully.


It definitely needs to be cut off - there is no way its coming off any other way.

Do you think I should stay up with him tonight or do bed time routine as normal? He has a litter tray and water etc there too

Edit - he is licking the bandage a lot. Could it be stressing him out?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So he had been very quiet through the night but then came for a cuddle at 2pm and made friends. He disappeared off again until 6 when was snugly. Within 10 mins he eased growling and hissing at me again. I think he wants to poop but can't. Back to the vets first thing.... boo hoo


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Barney, you poor thing you, hope they can help him get the poop out. I’m sure he really does want to go to the toilet, must be uncomfortable for him. Prepare for the giant poop in the car on the way to the vet, I say. Paws crossed. Glad he came for a cuddle with you too.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So he had been very quiet through the night but then came for a cuddle at 2pm and made friends. He disappeared off again until 6 when was snugly. Within 10 mins he eased growling and hissing at me again. I think he wants to poop but can't. Back to the vets first thing.... boo hoo


Poor Barney, I hope he can poop soon!

The bandage could be stressing him out, I would ask the vet if they can take it off for you.

@Keybird55, If you read through the thread, it's quite clear Barney isn't well. Any sudden change in a cat's behaviour should be investigated by a vet, cat's are good at hiding pain.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wishing Barney well. Hope you get the constipation sorted out. Poor boy must be so uncomfortable


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Have we had any progress on Barney this morning? I do hope he has managed to go.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi everyone, sorry for not responding sooner - Im working from home whilst trying to look after him. The vet is still convinced that the problem is constipation. He was given a small anti-inflammatory injection to see if that took pain away from his rear end and allowed him to go. He is also having lactulose every 8 hours and being fed oily fish. Surprisingly syringing lactulose into his mouth isn't so difficult. He is less keen on the fish (Mackerel - I have Sardines to try later) and I must say after struggling to get him to eat for the last 24hrs Ive given in to him a bit - he just had Applaws but I mixed a lot of water into it as I'm concerned about dehydration.

I tried him on Meowing Heads last night and he ate a bit but nowhere near enough. @chillminx - I've found a cat who doesn't eat Felix AGAIL! Bloody typical.

So he's had two small doses of lactulose today, an anti-inflammatory and an enema yesterday and still no poo!

He actually seems a lot better today, friendly and playful so something is working. I just need the cork to pop. I will be making sure he is getting lots of wet food to flush him out.

Next appointment is at the vets tomorrow morning. Will keep you updated!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@BarneyBobCat - his appetite will be affected at present by the constipation, so he may well refuse foods right now that when he is well again he might enjoy.

I wouldn't worry about him not eating much for the moment, the main thing right now is keeping him well hydrated.

Once he has emptied his bowel he'll feel more comfortable and will recover his appetite. If he seems a bit happier today then this suggests that things are moving, even though nothing has appeared in the tray yet.

Sending lots of good vibes to the dear boy!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Poor Barney  May I ask, how long has he been with you and have you seen - as in witnessed - him 'having a poo' quite normally and without any apparent discomfort since you had him?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> Poor Barney  May I ask, how long has he been with you and have you seen - as in witnessed - him 'having a poo' quite normally and without any apparent discomfort since you had him?


We got him on the 18th January and he is now just under 5 months. Ive seen him poo lots of times, has never been that regular really but didnt seem to be in an pain or discomfort. I would say he is more on the hard than soft side though. The vet did say there could be an underlying reason but main focus for now is to get things moving.

Whenever I have had lactulose Ive been close to an unsafe release. It doesn't seem to touch this little fella. What the heck is going on? I expected Poo-mageddon by now!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

My only experience has been with a couple of (much younger) kittens that did have an underlying problem - please don't think I am suggesting that with Barney... as a well grown kitten of 5 months he has clearly been 'managing' perfectly well until this point. I do think constipation in an otherwise normal, healthy kitten is quite unusual though. Perhaps, as you say, he was uncomfortable 'back there' after a pelvic injury and it was won't go, turning into can't go as a result.

My own vet prefers lactulose for kittens but I have always found it rather slow to work and (mostly!) resisted the temptation to give a little more. Constipation in cats/kittens is trickier and a slower process than I had imagined it could be... but I am sure you, or rather he, will get there!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> My only experience has been with a couple of (much younger) kittens that did have an underlying problem - please don't think I am suggesting that with Barney... as a well grown kitten of 5 months he has clearly been 'managing' perfectly well until this point. I do think constipation in an otherwise normal, healthy kitten is quite unusual though. Perhaps, as you say, he was uncomfortable 'back there' after a pelvic injury and it was won't go, turning into can't go as a result.
> 
> My own vet prefers lactulose for kittens but I have always found it rather slow to work and (mostly!) resisted the temptation to give a little more. Constipation in cats/kittens is trickier and a slower process than I had imagined it could be... but I am sure you, or rather he, will get there!


Thanks for this advice. Hes getting 0.5 to 1mL every 8 hours. I decided to do 0.5mL every 4 for the last two doses. Im contemplating a full 1mL at 5pm - could that be a bad idea?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks for this advice. Hes getting 0.5 to 1mL every 8 hours. I decided to do 0.5mL every 4 for the last two doses. Im contemplating a full 1mL at 5pm - could that be a bad idea?


The honest is answer is that I don't know. My experience was with very young kittens who were on smaller doses. Although... reading again what you've said, my under eight weeks kittens I am pretty sure were on circa 0.2/0.3ml. I would ring your vet to double check but I cannot imagine that a one dose increase of 0.5ml is going to hurt.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poomageddon!!!:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've gave him a full mL which is still in line with the vets recommended dose and online vet info. Still no poop. The wait goes on. When will this volcano blow?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The vet said we should play with him but he just isn't interested. Cannot get him to join in with any of his favourite toys. He just wants to sleep


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh poor little Barney. I really hope he's ok, like many of the cats here I've grown quite attached to him.

A friend described to me what happened when he got his before he had to have an colon endoscopy and it was hilarious. I hope this ends being something you laugh about later.

Just in case it's something he's eaten that's become stuck I'm sure I've read several times that you mustn't pull anything that's stuck coming out of his arse, in case that's what you get as part of Poomageddon.

Edit : If the vet says play then that'll be to get things moving, but if he won't play then I'd be back to the vets again. I don't want to get you worked up etc, but if he's lethargic and hasn't shat in so long then I'd be more worried about him than vet bills.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Oh poor little Barney. I really hope he's ok, like many of the cats here I've grown quite attached to him.
> 
> A friend described to me what happened when he got his before he had to have an colon endoscopy and it was hilarious. I hope this ends being something you laugh about later.
> 
> ...


Last poop was Sunday but it wasn't a big one. He didn't go Saturday. So one small poop since Friday really which is a worry. He is lethargic but still walking around, climbing in his tree, but sleeping mainly. If I pick him up he cries because his tummy hurts.

Vet bills don't matter, its on the insurance now. But after the X-ray and blood tests they are confident he is constipated. There may be an underlying cause but nothing obvious. Enhanced blood testing also being done. He could have a colon issue, that will be considered tomorrow if he still hasn't been. We are in the vets at 8am


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorry to question you, I hope you don't feel that I'm doubting you. Hopefully by 8am tomorrow morning he's made a Jackson Pollock all over your home!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Sorry to question you, I hope you don't feel that I'm doubting you. Hopefully by 8am tomorrow morning he's made a Jackson Pollock all over your home!


Nah I don't, its absolutely fine. I am just hoping for some wisdom on here to resolve the issue. I said to the wife his he crop sprays the walls I'll be the happiest man alive!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Well I'm replying so I'm doing the first word of "some wisdom" but sadly not the second.

Poor little Barney though. A friend told me about the first time he was home with his newborn baby without his wife. He removed the nappy, lifted the legs up and he said it was like soup spraying everywhere. Hopefully Barney can make put him to shame!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Well I'm replying so I'm doing the first word of "some wisdom" but sadly not the second.
> 
> Poor little Barney though. A friend told me about the first time he was home with his newborn baby without his wife. He removed the nappy, lifted the legs up and he said it was like soup spraying everywhere. Hopefully Barney can make put him to shame!


He's got me so worried I just dont care where he goes, just as long as he does. And it better be a bloody good one, a drain blocker!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Put some pictures in the one rule photo thread if it happens but don't tell anyone I said to do it. At least get a laugh out of it.

Seriously though don't do that but I really hope he's ok. I'll be checking tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Would you be open to gently stimulating around his anus with a warm, damp cotton wool ball? It works a treat with newborn babies (and is thought to simulate mother cats teaching their kittens to toilet). Otherwise, would your vet prescribe and/or administer a glycerin suppository? 

Come on Barney, you need to do a poop, then your tummy will feel better.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Would you be open to gently stimulating around his anus with a warm, damp cotton wool ball? It works a treat with newborn babies (and is thought to simulate mother cats teaching their kittens to toilet). Otherwise, would your vet prescribe and/or administer a glycerin suppository?
> 
> Come on Barney, you need to do a poop, then your tummy will feel better.


I saw a program where they did that with baby wild cats. Does it actually work? I think the Vet may "manually" get him going tomorrow if nothing happens


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Here it is on wikihow. A few people have said it's helpful. It seems to be aimed at younger kittens though.

https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Kitten-Poop


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Is he not too old for that? (Although Im not, emailed that link to the wife)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My old lady has to have lactulose 2-3 times a day just to counteract the effects of a morphine type painkiller. It seems to be a gentle laxative and recently she had to have miralax as well because the lactulose was not effective. That worked in the carrier on the way home from the vet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope, it works. It's got to be worth a try if he will let you  Stand back though! The glycerine suppository might be good too (or part of one), although the jury is out on whether it's the suppository itself, or the stimulation of the anus when inserting it that does the trick. 

(For full disclosure, I feel I should tell you I'm a midwife, so have done both of those things to human babies! Both worked)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He definitely doesn't want us to stimulate his bum. He was very angry about the idea. We decided to go for it and I held him whilst the wife rubbed his butt, but it just made him angry and he was hiding from me until he heard me typing this - he's just curled up in a hunched position beside me, obviously in pain the poor thing


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh poor little chap. Back to the Vet in the morning then, hope he has a poop overnight.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor little chap. Back to the Vet in the morning then, hope he has a poop overnight.


Yep. Vet trip was already booked in, they have been brilliant with him tbh. I'll be up at 1am for his next dose of lactulose too. That will be fun Im sure!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

POO! POO! POO! Only a few bits of hard poo, but still he POO'D! Im hoping that was the plug, vets in 20mins! So happy to see a poo - might frame it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> POO! POO! POO! Only a few bits of hard poo, but still he POO'D! Im hoping that was the plug, vets in 20mins! So happy to see a poo - might frame it.


Yippee!!!!
Yes, preserve the pellets in a bottle of formalin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

More poop please Barney, glad you've got some out though.

@SbanR  or I could make them into a little kitty in a box frame, like I did with pebbles for secret Santa


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Vet was very happy with him. She could tell from feeling his tummy that his blockage has cleared. Need to keep going with the lactulose but only twice a day now. Also need to give him oral anti inflammatory once a day for the next 4 days. Things are looking up folks! So happy!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Sounds like good news. Hopefully he's not as upset and sore. 

I'm still expecting a poomageddon


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> POO! POO! POO! Only a few bits of hard poo, but still he POO'D! Im hoping that was the plug, vets in 20mins! So happy to see a poo - might frame it.


Yay, at least something has moved. Come on Barney you can do it!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> More poop please Barney, glad you've got some out though.
> 
> @SbanR  or I could make them into a little kitty in a box frame, like I did with pebbles for secret Santa


Oh yes, that's an excellent suggestion Mrs F and so kind of you to offer. I'm sure BBC would treasure it and it'll have pride of place on the shelf


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So a little update, he does still seem better in himself but when my wife came home after a quick shopping trip he was shaking. This quickly stopped after a few minutes. Cant seen anything online about side effects from the medicine. Potentially just anxiety? Or it could be pain although he no longer minds being touched on his tummy now - he is treading very carefully though, not really jumping up things yet.

Still no poomageddon. He hasn't been again since this morning. Just dosed him again with lactulose.

Edit - also he is playing now with his toys but very timidly


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Come on little Barney, bring on Ragnaplop.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Come on little Barney, bring on Ragnaplop.


We will refer to this historically as #Poogate


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Then let's hope the poogate has been opened!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It hasn't unfortunately. His tummy still appears to be delicate, I just stroked it and he started hissing at me and growling. Feel so sad for the little chap


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Poor little Barney

What can happen with lactulose is that it just softens everything working its way through, behind whatever blockage there is, so it may not act on the bits that are really hard. It’s tricky as pain relief can cause constipation too but you sort of want something to make it easier for him to go.

Little amounts of food often should encourage movement through the bowel.

Chicken broth as well perhaps for some juicy lovely fluid?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m still leaning towards glycerin suppository (part of one, anyway!) to get the first bit out...otherwise an enema may he needed, then what’s behind will hopefully follow easily, aided by the lactulose. 

Hope you’ve had Poomageddon overnight, BBC. Hope you’re not feeling too icky poor little Barney.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

All good advice thanks. We are getting water into him in his food and broth type soups. No poop since yesterday morning but the Vet isn't concerned about that. Barney gave me an epic cuddle this morning with head bumps and nibbling- he hasn't done this for about a week. He is also playing at the moment so I think things are getting better. Just praying for another poo soon!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased he is feeling much better and he's turned a corner, keep it up Barney


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My wife has reported signs of normal Barney. Hes been wrestling with his kicker toy and rolling around so his tummy must be getting better. Still no poop but it HAS to be on its way


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope so BBC!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2019)

Have you tried giving him just tiny amounts of food on a very regular basis? I just thought it may help if he is in the process of continuous digestion, but not taxing amounts; may stimulate peristalsis more...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

We are trying to keep regular feeds of wet foods. No poop still unfortunately


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

#POOGATE - he just dropped a massive log! If it wasn't in the litter tray I think my wife could have considered it to be one of mine. I am not kidding when I say it was nearly as long as him, and for those who are really into pet-poo, it was hard at one end and soft at the other - so the lactulose must be making its way through, although very slowly. I would also frame this one but my plaster board walls couldn't take the weight. I dont know who is more relieved, me or Sir Barnstable


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Fantastic!

You do realise that you've got him filled up with laxatives, so you've got days of foul gravy to come. Hopefully a bit of good news for the other two little cats we've all been worried about will come soon.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> You do realise that you've got him filled up with laxatives, so you've got days of foul gravy to come. Hopefully a bit of good news for the other two little cats we've all been worried about will come soon.


Fingers crossed for them. I am trying not to get too excited, but this is a significant change. If he gets a bit of bum gravy I don't mind - I just want things to be free-flowing


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> #POOGATE - he just dropped a massive log! If it wasn't in the litter tray I think my wife could have considered it to be one of mine. I am not kidding when I say it was nearly as long as him, and for those who are really into pet-poo, it was hard at one end and soft at the other - so the lactulose must be making its way through, although very slowly. I would also frame this one but my plaster board walls couldn't take the weight. I dont know who is more relieved, me or Sir Barnstable


A serious report would include:
Photograph, with ruler beside the log to show size
Measurements of weight and dimensions

With gravy bum will come chocolate kisses!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That is so true @SbanR - I feel saddened that such an impressive specimen isn't going to be immortalised on the poop thread 

I however am glad for Barney that it is out! Jeepers - no wonder he was a bit grumpy. Hurrah for poomageddon. Back to your old self now please, Barney. I'm sure all your usual activity will help in the poop regularity department.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Update - he's running wild on his own so I think we can say he's better now! Hes jumping and not yelping when picked up. Will monitor today and update you wonderful people later


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

I feel so relieved now he has given birth!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay, At last!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey peeps! So Barns has been almost back to his old self. He has been much more playful today and happy. His tummy is still not 100% bless him. He is moving much more confidently but not like he used to be with nerves of steel - he is thinking about every jump before he does it. Also when I administered his lactulose tonight he gave a bit of a cry when I touched his stomach and he is now hiding upstairs in a grump. However, we do feel Barney is on the mend. The only fear we have is what the hell caused this? Its a bit of a mystery but we are going with two theories now:

1. Perhaps he did have a fall like the emergency vet suggested and he hurt his pelvis which meant he felt uncomfortable going for a number 2 and ended up blocked
2. We have fed too much dry versus wet food. The breeder said for us to just have dry food available all day - he was getting Whiskas but we had moved him to Purina Junior and were in the progress of introducing Applaws dry. Crucially we were not measuring and I think we could have been putting too much down - he was drinking a lot from his fountain, now he is on 80% wet food he is rarely drinking water but seems hydrated.

Don't shout at me but he is still having Applaws dry at night - my wife has bought in to the Vets words about this and refuses to listen to me. Her main concern is leaving wet food down too long. Actually since he is only having 20g at night I don't think its too bad and I am going to compromise.

On the advice of the wonderful @chillminx, Im cooking a nice chicken broth for him now and wet food mixed with water, soups and broth will now make up the most of his diet.

Still need to see the Vet again in the morning, will see if we can get some answers as to what on earth happened. I need to ask whether it could be a gut problem such as megacolon - would that show on an X-ray?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Megacolon will show on an X-ray but I think your boy may be a bit too old to suddenly show a developmental problem. The vet would be able to tell you if it could be caused by external factors but my experience of it was in a kitten who never passed solids and became increasingly constipated until he had to have enemas around the age of 8 weeks. He did gradually improve until he was able to pass some by himself but he had an X-ray which showed he had megacolon. The vet was amazed when he actually produced something while he was at the practice having his investigation because they thought it would be impossible. I kept him until he was 6 months old and he grew out of the problem.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok that helps to perhaps rule that out. Its all very confusing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well BBC, I am not surprised that Barney is a little wary if he did hurt himself. Also, he could just be getting a little more aware of risk, as he gets older? We do see many reports of pelvic injuries even just on here. Of course if there is injury to that area, it would make perfect sense about it being painful to have a poo, then constipation can easily follow. Or he may even have had reduced sensation for needing to go to the toilet? 

Food-wise, I think he's about 5 months now, is that right? If so, 20g of Applaws kitten dry is just about one third (or just under) of his daily food allowance if he was only fed that, so you might find a slight reduction in the amount would be beneficial? I don't obviously know how much wet he is having - and of course don't advocate falling out with your wife because of cat food  

Hopefully all will be well at the Vets tomorrow, paws crossed. Let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well BBC, I am not surprised that Barney is a little wary if he did hurt himself. Also, he could just be getting a little more aware of risk, as he gets older? We do see many reports of pelvic injuries even just on here. Of course if there is injury to that area, it would make perfect sense about it being painful to have a poo, then constipation can easily follow. Or he may even have had reduced sensation for needing to go to the toilet?
> 
> Food-wise, I think he's about 5 months now, is that right? If so, 20g of Applaws kitten dry is just about one third (or just under) of his daily food allowance if he was only fed that, so you might find a slight reduction in the amount would be beneficial? I don't obviously know how much wet he is having - and of course don't advocate falling out with your wife because of cat food
> 
> Hopefully all will be well at the Vets tomorrow, paws crossed. Let us know what the Vet says.


Hey Mrs F. He has just turned 5 months. He absolutely loves the dry food but he is eating a lot more wet now. He was drinking quite a lot of water and that has changed this week - I am starting to get a bit confused whether that happened when he got constipated or whether its because we have started giving him a lot more wet food. I am going to put the Vet through the Spanish Inquisition tomorrow - I want answers!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I think we might be owed some pictures of Barney now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The problem with constipation is that the stool in the bowel just draws in water, leaving the animal dehydrated. The wet food/vet debate may be one you never win. I start every conversation at the vet with “I’ve done lots of research, this is what we do...” so give them no option to discuss dry really. The vet nurse when Oscar had his senior check insisted he was drinking. I told her he doesn’t (I’ve seen him have one lap of water in the year he’s been with us). She said he must do, if he doesn’t drink from his bowl he must drink from the tap. I told her he doesn’t. She wouldn’t have it and told me his urine would tell us how dehydrated he was. I told her he’d had his early wee and his late morning wee, he’d have another about 5pm then one before bed, didn’t sound dry to me. Of course, he wasn’t and his results were fine and I felt pleased that i knew him so well.

I only tell you this to illustrate the point that Oscar never drinks water and is beautifully hydrated, so I would suspect that Barney is drinking less because he is having more wet food. Hopefully the vet will have more of an idea after an examination where your boy isn’t in pain, so the examination can be more thorough. I hope so and I hope it’s nothing serious. 

Oh and yes, photo updates please


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He has just been making moaning noises in the litter tray and we thought he was going to poop but he just ended up having a pee. Maybe another poop is on its way?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Photos.... my wife lost Barney today... but she could hear a meow








Surely not... but of course... yes!








Hes not 100% tonight but still trying to get up to no good. He looks very guilty here as he checks out his grumpy cat toy


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Such a cute boy! xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Such a cute cat 

With dry food they add flavour enhancers on it to make it taste extra nice - hence most cats appear to “love it”. It’s sort of like giving humans a choice between Pringles or a chicken breast  we find the Pringles verrrrry tempting....

That said Joey does get a little dry food more as a back up, but, I mean a 10g portion at night with a wet meal which goes a long way. When he was smaller he would wolf the lot down but now in the mornings the dry is often still there.

I understand your wife finds it hard to ignore vet advice but so many of them get it so wrong, I mean why suggest a cat with constipation avoids fluid based food?? Aaaaahhh!!! There’s also the ones who try to tell you that wet food makes cats fat (when it’s dry that’s loaded with products they don’t need). Applaws at least has a good combination of ingredients


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I went to Pets at Home last night so he is had Seriously Good this morning and Im pleased to report he loved it! Wolfed it down. So we have an Applaws style wet food now that is complete - fantastic! Ive had to order Thrive online as our store didnt have any in for some reason.

Barney is brilliant today - he's running wild and playing and generally causing mischief. This is the best Ive seen him in over a week. Ive had to pick him to get him off some furniture and he didn't even let out a whimper - he was just trying to get lose and run off so I know he if feeling good. So happy!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney says thank you for all your kind and wishes and thoughts! X









(The ruffle in his fur on the left hand side is where the vet shaved his neck)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bless the little man. Your baby boy says that slide in the background looks fun *weeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He prefers to climb!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So pleased the little man's back on form. You need to do this (not sure if you've see it before) Barney would love it:


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Wow. That is extreme!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I went to Pets at Home last night so he is had Seriously Good this morning and Im pleased to report he loved it! Wolfed it down. So we have an Applaws style wet food now that is complete - fantastic! Ive had to order Thrive online as our store didnt have any in for some reason.
> 
> Barney is brilliant today - he's running wild and playing and generally causing mischief. This is the best Ive seen him in over a week. Ive had to pick him to get him off some furniture and he didn't even let out a whimper - he was just trying to get lose and run off so I know he if feeling good. So happy!


To convince me Barney is fully recovered I need to see him swinging from the curtains, or something similar!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> To convince me Barney is fully recovered I need to see him swinging from the curtains, or something similar!


He hasn't done this yet, but as soon as he does I will get a photo!

Vet wasn't in so I could only speak to the receptionist. They said to stop the lactulose but Im not comfortable doing the just yet - so I am going to half his dose today, then half again tomorrow until he is not having any and monitor is "movements".


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> He hasn't done this yet, but as soon as he does I will get a photo!
> 
> Vet wasn't in so I could only speak to the receptionist. They said to stop the lactulose but Im not comfortable doing the just yet - so I am going to half his dose today, then half again tomorrow until he is not having any and monitor is "movements".


Or, instead of lactulose, you could do it the more "natural" way. Give helpings of oily fish. Sainsbury does own brand, small tins of sardines in spring water. A fish daily will keep him moving!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Or, instead of lactulose, you could do it the more "natural" way. Give helpings of oily fish. Sainsbury does own brand, small tins of sardines in spring water. A fish daily will keep him moving!


100% agree - we have sardines and mackerel and he is getting that daily now as well as lots of watery wet food. The vet recommended fish in oil though - is that not right? I did think it sounded wrong


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Sainsbury's do pouches of various fish in their delicious range. Johnny loves them. He got a tuna loin this morning and was trying to climb my legs to get to it while I was putting the first half onto a plate. 12 for 6.50 I think and 85g each pouch.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> 100% agree - we have sardines and mackerel and he is getting that daily now as well as lots of watery wet food. The vet recommended fish in oil though - is that not right? I did think it sounded wrong


If you look at the ingredients list, you'll see its a vegetable oil. Get the one in spring water and the water can be added to his food to encourage him to eat it.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> 100% agree - we have sardines and mackerel and he is getting that daily now as well as lots of watery wet food. The vet recommended fish in oil though - is that not right? I did think it sounded wrong


Oil can be helpful to get things moving, some people also use a little bit of butter etc. Personally I'd feel happier with butter than added oil on something else but not sure why  Maybe it makes more sense as an animal product and cats are carnivores? Who knows.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok I'm chucking the fish in the bin and getting some water based.

Meanwhile Barney has gone quiet..... I think he may be tired


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Well he's definitely back to normal. Hes been tearing round the house this morning. I heard an almighty crash. Found him upstairs sat on a photo frame had just knocked over and broken!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> To convince me Barney is fully recovered I need to see him swinging from the curtains, or something similar!


Just for you.... he flew up them just a moment ago


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just for you.... he flew up them just a moment ago
> View attachment 398793


Yes! He's recovered. I was disappointed though that you didn't post a pic of Barney sat on the broken picture frame:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Yes! He's recovered. I was disappointed though that you didn't post a pic of Barney sat on the broken picture frame:Hilarious


Getting him away from the broken glass was top priority unfortunately!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@BarneyBobCat - oily fish (e.g. sardines or mackerel) in Spring Water is better than fish in oil as the oil may give him loose stools (it acts like a laxative) But note that all canned fish sold for humans contains quite a bit of salt, so I would only give him a little bit at a time say once a week as a treat.

But you can buy fishy cat foods that contain sardines and mackerel. As I recall Thrive makes one in tins though I can't recall offhand if it is complete or not. But as long as at least 80% of his diet is complete food it is OK for him to have a bit of incomplete food now and then.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

The sainsbury's one i suggested is complete.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-delicious-fish-collection-12x85g


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @BarneyBobCat - oily fish (e.g. sardines or mackerel) in Spring Water is better than fish in oil as the oil may give him loose stools (it acts like a laxative) But note that all canned fish sold for humans contains quite a bit of salt, so I would only give him a little bit at a time say once a week as a treat.
> 
> But you can buy fishy cat foods that contain sardines and mackerel. As I recall Thrive makes one in tins though I can't recall offhand if it is complete or not. But as long as at least 80% of his diet is complete food it is OK for him to have a bit of incomplete food now and then.





Quartermass said:


> The sainsbury's one i suggested is complete.
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-delicious-fish-collection-12x85g


Thanks guys. I have bought him Seriously Good and Thrive fishy foods - I looked at the spring water fish and I wasn't sure it was suitable. He is still being a bit fussy - he doesn't like jelly based foods and seems to prefer broths so after a good start with Seriously Good sauce based ones, he won't eat the jelly ones. Thrive however seems to be a hit so will focus on this brand for now!

The Sainsbury Delicious ones are also in jelly unfortunately so they won't be a hit with my picky little kitty!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

chillminx said:


> @BarneyBobCat - oily fish (e.g. sardines or mackerel) in Spring Water is better than fish in oil as the oil may give him loose stools (it acts like a laxative) But note that all canned fish sold for humans contains quite a bit of salt, so I would only give him a little bit at a time say once a week as a treat.
> 
> But you can buy fishy cat foods that contain sardines and mackerel. As I recall Thrive makes one in tins though I can't recall offhand if it is complete or not. But as long as at least 80% of his diet is complete food it is OK for him to have a bit of incomplete food now and then.


Hey @chillminx I can confirm that Thrive's fishy foods are complete. We have some of their Ocean Fish (it doesn't contain tuna) and Sardine & Mackerel in Joey's rotation


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks guys. I have bought him Seriously Good and Thrive fishy foods - I looked at the spring water fish and I wasn't sure it was suitable. He is still being a bit fussy - he doesn't like jelly based foods and seems to prefer broths so after a good start with Seriously Good sauce based ones, he won't eat the jelly ones. Thrive however seems to be a hit so will focus on this brand for now!
> 
> The Sainsbury Delicious ones are also in jelly unfortunately so they won't be a hit with my picky little kitty!


It's worth a try with the Sainsbury's Delicious Recipes - I think you can buy single pouches in store as well - as they're not really jelly-like in the same sense as other foods. The texture ends up more like a flaked fish, though definitely less juicy than Thrive. They're very very similar to Hi Life pouches, which you can also get in single pouches in pet shops, so you could try that also.

Joey also loves Canagan tins - they do chicken based and fish based meals. All their fish ones are tuna primarily though so worth bearing in mind as tuna isn't hugely well thought of as a routine meal (potential mercury content).


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So no poop from Barney today, although he is fine in every other respect - eating and playing. This is the first day without lactulose, wonder if I have stopped it too soon? He only had 0.3mL yesterday and went ok which is barely anything really


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

You would think that if the lactulose is encouraging him to poo perhaps earlier than he would normally do then when you stop it'll take a day or two for normal service to resume?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> You would think that if the lactulose is encouraging him to poo perhaps earlier than he would normally do then when you stop it'll take a day or two for normal service to resume?


Yes you are probably right. My wife said the same, his guts need to get better. Perhaps I need to be patient. But at least I have the drugs ready to go.... if he doesn't!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've sent for some canned pumpkin. Going to start giving him that daily


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've sent for some canned pumpkin. Going to start giving him that daily


Is it the Libby's stuff? I hope he likes it, I found it very bitter tasting and my cats refused it in their food. But hopefully Barney will be less fussy than mine 

Pumpkin is a type of squash but sadly is only available as a fresh vegetable in the UK around Halloween. So instead I use fresh butternut squash which is available all year in the stores. I chop, peel, deseed and cook it in my steamer for 15 minutes or so, then mash. I store it in ice cube trays in the freezer and defrost a cube each time I need it for the cats.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We had the opposite issue with Joey - he had diarrhoea from an illness and at his worst was going 10-12 times a day. Everyone here said it would take a while for things to settle, like months, and I couldn’t quite believe it.

It’s true though. You will see improvements all the time but it may only be months later you look back and think, yeah, all better. Joey goes once a day and every poop is perfect now. Occasionally it’s even once every 36-48 hours!!!

We used the Applaws chicken with pumpkin, and Bioglan probiotic once per day, I think we worked up to half a capsule a day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I did buy the Libbys pumpkin, seems to have good reviews from pet owners. However, Barney did drop anchor today so hopefully that means his insides are back to normal - he has been off all medicine since Sunday morning. 

I'll see how I get on with the pumpkin, a teaspoon every now and again shouldn't do any harm. We have been giving him the Applaws with pumpkin but the fibre content is very low - I am hoping the added pumpkin helps him out


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'll see how I get on with the pumpkin, a teaspoon every now and again shouldn't do any harm.


Don't forget you can put the rest of the pumpkin in the freezer (ice cube trays as @chillminx says are good) rather than wasting the rest of the tin.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

LJC675 said:


> Don't forget you can put the rest of the pumpkin in the freezer (ice cube trays as @chillminx says are good) rather than wasting the rest of the tin.


I will certainly do that


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Unfortunately Barney appears to be having a bit of a relapse. He's ben very lethargic today, quiet and keeping out of the way. He is cowering if we go to touch him. I wondered whether something was up last night as he was crouching a lot which is unusual. I am assuming its constipation again as although he has been going to the toilet most days this week he has not gone every day and the stools he produces are bigger than I think they should be for a kitten. 

So I have dosed him again with some lactulose tonight. I have also cracked open the pumpkin but he has been off his food today again and is reluctant to eat anything at all, even his favourite treat Steakies. 

His quietness last night happened after he had a little accident in the kitchen when he tried to climb a blind and ended up banging his bum. He didn't yelp or anything but I wonder if he has hurt himself in that area and consequently no poop today. This would fit with the original diagnosis by the emergency vet, although we didnt actually see him fall the first time round. 

The only other thing I can think of is his diet - we have successfully transitioned him to Seriously Good and Thrive but we have tried him on Sainsburys Delicious in the last 24hrs, perhaps he simply cannot cope with changes to his diet? 

If I see no improvement tonight I will be giving him some metacam again. Luckily we already have him booked in at he vet on Saturday for a routine flea/worming appointment so at worst, god forbid, we have a plan B if necessary. If he is deteriorates he will be going back tomorrow though of course. 

I thought cats were easy pets! Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh no, poor Barney. Hopefully just a temporary glitch and not you having to go down the whole path again.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor guy
I would try to keep him from climbing if possible or only climb safer lower things. He may as you said, have reinjured himself.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no, poor Barney, bless him! I hope the lactulose works soon.

If he has not been having a good bowel movement every day that is the source of the problem I am afraid, rather than him banging his bottom (though that may not have helped). Constipation can be a cumulative effect of not being able to empty the bowel fully every day.

I really feel it is important with a cat who has a tendency to become constipated, that one needs to set up a dietary regime that aims to have the cat poo at least once a day. Stools should be formed and firm but not rock hard.

Such a plan can be adding a teaspoonful of pumpkin or mashed squash to his meals (either once or twice a day depending on what works best for him). Or/and it can be adding fibre in the form of e.g. Perivale.

With my cat, who has never been blocked, but who tends to have hard dry stools on 100% wet food diet, I add mashed squash to her food maybe once a day, depending on what I am feeding her. And I also add the contents of one capsule of Perivale to one meal a day. Her stools are not hard and dry on this and seem easier for her to pass.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Aww poor Barney!

As I said though - it can take months for things to genuinely settle and be okay. If you know lactulose works for him, I would keep going with it for a bit - if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it, sort of thing. You’ll know if it’s too much (poopageddon), to be honest I was a little surprised you didn’t report anything... explosive... with how much he had before! So it does suggest his bowel is moving things through quite slowly just now.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Its frustrating because we have changed his diet significantly and until Tuesday he was completely back to himself. I kind of wish we had kept him on the Whiskas diet his breeder was giving him - we seem to have made him very picky now and less healthy for eating better food.

In the last 20 minutes he ate some Thrive - I tried feeling his tummy afterwards and he yelped so this is definitely the issue. Because he had eaten I gave him a small dose of the leftover metacam and then he did a small poo. Im 100% confident its a tummy pain issue - he keeps going into this crouching position:


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SuboJvR said:


> Aww poor Barney!
> 
> As I said though - it can take months for things to genuinely settle and be okay. If you know lactulose works for him, I would keep going with it for a bit - if it ain't broke, don't fix it, sort of thing. You'll know if it's too much (poopageddon), to be honest I was a little surprised you didn't report anything... explosive... with how much he had before! So it does suggest his bowel is moving things through quite slowly just now.


But the Vet (actually receptionist) told me to stop when he went poop. I wasn't happy with the advice tbh, so I halved and the quartered his dose after two days. Perhaps this has been too soon, I just don't know


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tbh, if Barney boy had none of these problems when he was on the Whiskas diet, and added to the fact he is quite picky with his food, I would put him back on the Whiskas. (the wet food I assume?)

I find some of the Thrive foods or the broth type foods don't contain enough roughage. I have had problems with my girl on those foods and I don't feed them to her anymore. Luckily she is an obliging cat who will eat most foods. If she was picky like Barney is I would feed her whatever wet food she liked that kept her bowel movements regular. If there is a way to do this without having to add supplements so much the easier to manage.

If you go back to Whiskas it need not be a life long commitment. When he is a bit older you may be able to slowly introduce some better quality foods that match the Whiskas in roughage.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Tbh, if Barney boy had none of these problems when he was on the Whiskas diet, and added to the fact he is quite picky with his food, I would put him back on the Whiskas. (the wet food I assume?)
> 
> I find some of the Thrive foods or the broth type foods don't contain enough roughage. I have had problems with my girl on those foods and I don't feed them to her anymore. Luckily she is an obliging cat who will eat most foods. If she was picky like Barney is I would feed her whatever wet food she liked that kept her bowel movements regular. If there is a way to do this without having to add supplements so much the easier to manage.
> 
> If you go back to Whiskas it need not be a life long commitment. When he is a bit older you may be able to slowly introduce some better quality foods that match the Whiskas in roughage.


He was having two meals of wet, morning and evening with dry available throughout the day. He will not eat any of the Whiskas, Felix or Sheba type foods now. Only shredded meat types which is entirely our fault.

I have just had a bit of a strange moment with him which has me thinking - I had the cold tap on running quite slow and he has been drinking directly from the stream. Now Barney used to drink a lot from his fountain but has stopped lately. I did change the water to bottled because it was foaming - I wonder if this change in water, although for a higher quality, has effected his taste for it?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Exhibit A, B and C;


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess it could be significant.. Maybe switch his fountain back to tap water and see what happens... Some bottled waters taste quite bitter and I can imagine a cat might prefer the taste of tap water if so. 

Sorry to hear there is no going back with the diet! He knows he is on to a good thing with the Thrive etc.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Just thinking out loud, but in the long run roughage is much better than laxatives so hopefully he'll take to you adding pumpkin or similar to his food. I keep reading about gut flora and how medicine is more and more these days finding that it can be behind many issues. Maybe it'll take longer to settle and it's not just as simple as a physical blockage.

And I can see you sneaking in the top of that picture!

I've found my cat fountain has been foaming too. I've run a mix of 50% vinegar (20% strength) and water through it for a day without the filter and then water through it for a day and now everything bar the pump is in the dishwasher.

I'm considering running it without the filter at all, and just replacing the water every day. 

It's not by chance a Pet Mate fountain is it?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I run my pet fountain without the filter and replace the water every day and it doesn't foam. Mine is a Pet Mate.  The water seems to go scummy if left in the fountain more than one day.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Barney. I hope you manage to sort out this current problem.
I agree with CM about the taste of bottled water. It depends on the source and some do have a load of dissolved minerals in the water.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Well. There's that then. I also don't like spending money on filters that to me don't look convincing. So no more filters!

If you want water that's even more pure than tap water (bottled water isn't) then you could try a filter jug to fill it up, I think that might be excessive though and maybe go down the no filter route and see if that gets around the nasty foam.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah yes, good point @Quartermass! Sorry I forgot to mention we have a water filter fitted to the mains water tap so we can obtain filtered tap water without bothering with a jug.

We have very hard water in the South East and had the tap filter fitted a couple of years ago partly to protect the kettle from heavy limescale and partly to make the water taste better to drink (less of a chlorine taste).

So the water I put in the cats' water bowls and the pet fountain is filtered mains water.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Up here the water is very soft so filtering isn't necessary but I still think water tastes nicer that way - plus I can keep it in the fridge dispenser.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I do have a Pet Mate fountain. I think the filters will have to go - they obviously aren't doing anything. Barney seems a bit better today, will keep monitoring him


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't know if you can get it where you are, maybe an online site but Farmina has wet foods with either pumpkin or quinoa among others.
I got a two proteins with the pumpkin, the boar and the venison and they look like a watery stew with chunks of food. 
Liquidy and it has roughage.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good suggestion @Summercat.  Zoo-bio UK sells Farmina :

https://www.zoo-bio.co.uk/catshop/cat-food/wet-food-for-cats/farmina


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally I would keep going with the lactulose until his stools are decidedly on the soft side and then very gradually reduce the dose over weeks rather than days. And if he had indeed injured himself it could be hurting again.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Good suggestion @Summercat.  Zoo-bio UK sells Farmina :
> 
> https://www.zoo-bio.co.uk/catshop/cat-food/wet-food-for-cats/farmina


£17 / kg. Wow! I realise this is complete & Applaws chicken & pumpkin isn't, but personally I think I'd go for a good quality complete food - Cats Finefoods for example - and adding a bit of tinned plain pumpkin. If you can't get that, I suspect a small butternut squash sliced & roasted in the oven would make a good substitute - it has more dietary fibre per 100g than pumpkins.

It is also rather delicious in soups & currys.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So an update. Been back to the vets and he is now on zantac and lactulose again. Vet is concerned over his pains in the abdomen and said possible pancreatitis which personally I don't buy. 

But hes had an anti sickness injection and is now home. He has been very aggressive when touched on the tummy. I will dose the other drugs when he perks up a bit. 

Hes been grumpy the last two days, hopefully he picks up again otherwise back to the vet. Hes only 5 months , how has gotten like this? I just don't understand. My wife has been crying all day she's so upset by it. Boo hoo, poor Barney


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Wish I could say or do something to make you, your wife and Barney feel better. 

We're all thinking about him and hope things get turned around soon.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ah, I'm sorry Barney isn't well. It's so worrying, especially when they're young. I just hope he fully recovers, or you get to the bottom ( no pun intended) of what's ailing him


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Do you guys agree with me - he doesn't have pancreatitis symptoms. He would be vomitting and have diahorrea. Hes the other way. He has not got back to a routine of pooping and I think that is the issue.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Is it worth getting a second vet opinion?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Is it worth getting a second vet opinion?


We could see the other vet tomorrow if no improvement. Its really frustrating. Today was a new vet so really we got a second opinion, so tomorrow would be a third. I want to give him metacam for his pain but that is not what the vet suggested


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Tried the Zantac, he did not like that at all. Foamed at the mouth the was sick all over his bed - the vet said that might happen and not to use again. Ive just administered lactulose which he actually seems to like


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If your vet thinks ranitidine is necessary, ask for the tiny tablets from Summit Veterinary. Zantac is notorious for producing the effect you saw with Barney. It is the only medication my old lady would not tolerate.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Will see what the vet says tomorrow. Hes hiding in a cat cave sleeping at the moment so Im just going to leave him be


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Baby Boy, I'm sorry you are feeling poorly again. It must be stressing you all out so much, I wish there was something we could do to help. Hopefully the lactulose will work quickly and he can be on the way ton being on the mend. Come on Barney Boo, feel better soon.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just catching up. Really sorry to hear he's no better and fingers crossed you see some improvement over the weekend. Sending loads of healing vibes.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

We just managed to get him to eat half a tin of Applaws chicken. I actually tried it too, no wonder likes it! So because he ate Ive given him some metacam for the pain which I know the Vet said not to but I know it has worked before


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

You tried cat food? 

Glad he's eaten.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> You tried cat food?
> 
> Glad he's eaten.


I did. My wife dared me, this is how we roll on a Friday night these days. What has happened to my life?!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Well. Come on - tell us all about it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Standard, I would say.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Well. Come on - tell us all about it!


I would give Applaws chicken and cheese 4 out of 5 stars. The chicken is juicy and the cheese oozes on the pallet to give a silky finish. I removed one star for a slight lack of seasoning.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

This is all going to be some practical joke that ends with me eating some cat food and making a huge mess. But it smells so good that eventually I won't be able to stop myself tasting it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> This is all going to be some practical joke that ends with me eating some cat food and making a huge mess. But it smells so good that eventually I won't be able to stop myself tasting it.


Speaking of messes, last week whilst treating Barney I got into a habit of removing the excess lactulose on the outside of the syringe using my mouth. When I drove to work on Wednesday I came very close to an unsafe release....


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney appears to be back to normal today. He ate breakfast and has gone for a poo - one part of it was hard which reinforces my thought that he has simply got blocked up again. We are back the vet this morning for advice


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney appears to be back to normal today. He ate breakfast and has gone for a poo - one part of it was hard which reinforces my thought that he has simply got blocked up again. We are back the vet this morning for advice


Good luck at the vets.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> We just managed to get him to eat half a tin of Applaws chicken. I actually tried it too, no wonder likes it! So because he ate Ive given him some metacam for the pain which I know the Vet said not to but I know it has worked before


So will you be having it as an aperitif from now on?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> So will you be having it as an aperitif from now on?


I have lick-e-lix for a starter


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Vet agrees, most likely just constipation. Need to keep using lactulose and a daily dose of metacam. No more zantac and she was happy it can't be pancreatitis as he is back to normal today with no stomach pain. So back to working on his diet - vet recommended James Wellbeloved wet food. I bought some but the fibre content doesn't look any better to me. I have put some down for Barney, and you guessed it, he won't eat it!

Ive just orders some Peridale Capsules based on advice from @chillminx. Hope they do the trick!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've sent for some canned pumpkin. Going to start giving him that daily


Cow and Gate baby food do a ''Pumpkin and Chicken'' dinner which might be more palatable to him (mixed in) than ordinary pumpkin. I hope you manage to sort this out; it's very worrying for you - have you thought of getting a second opinion? Anyway, the good news is that you have him insured so you can investigate thoroughly.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would stick to wet food for him at least for the time being. His stools are too dry so dry cat food won't help. Remember, one of the causes of constipation in humans is not drinking enough, and one of the self-help things is to drink more. Cats don't usually have a strong drive to drink so on dry food tend to get hard stools.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

altafahmad983 said:


> Do follow the vet advice i think fiber will help to solve constipation problem


Vet advice seems to include dry food, which doesn't help any more than a hard tack diet would help us.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@BarneyBobCat - I am finding the Peridale capsules are giving my cat slightly bigger and slightly softer stools, which is what I was hoping would be the case.  Prior to this her stools were hard, thin and dry (on a 100% wet food diet).

She is a cat with a very slow metabolism, in spite of being a very active cat, always on the go all day long, out in my cat proofed garden in all weathers! (unlike the others who sleep all day when the weather is cold or wet ) It could be the case that a slow metabolism is Barney's problem too perhaps...

Her stools are better when I add mashed cooked squash to her food, but the problem is there are only certain foods she will accept me adding squash to. e.g. fried turkey mince which she adores, which she is fine with squash added. But with most of her cat foods she refuses it.

She will eat foods such as Applaws and Pumpkin but (a) it does not work as well as a stool softener as when I add squash and (b) it is not a complete food and so I prefer to feed it only occasionally.

So the Peridale seems a better answer for her.... atm anyway. It is a small quantity of granules to mix in her food, and has a mild flavour added to cat food so she doesn't object to it.

I started her with half a capsule added to one of her meals a day. But soon moved up to the contents of one capsule a day. That seems to be enough for her, for now. I don't want to make her stools too soft and bulky as then there may not be enough pressure in her rectum when she defecates for her anal glands to empty as they should.

But, as I believe I mentioned before, my cat has never had constipation, she has always pooed once a day. With Barney it is different, as he seems prone to constipation it is possible he will need the contents of 2 Peridale capsules a day. (2 caps is the maximum dose).

I would start him off with the contents of one capsule and see how he goes. I add my girl's to one meal.

As I recall I paid about £25 for 100 capsules, which works out at 25 pence a day, so not too bad really for the benefit it gives. Worth shopping around on line for the cheapest.

There are loose granules available which are sold for dogs, which are probably the same thing and cheaper. But because the size of the dose is crucial for a cat I prefer to stick to the capsules. Giving too much of the granules could cause a blockage.

Please do be aware that Peridale states it MUST be given with a wet food diet. It works by absorbing water to make the stool bulkier and softer, so if you give dry food there is a risk Barney's intake of water won't be enough to hydrate the dry food as well as the Peridale, and he could end up with constipation again.

I am keeping my fingers crossed the Peridale will work for him as it has worked for my cat.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have lick-e-lix for a starter


Starter! That's the word I wanted
Don't believe you about the lik-e-lix as you didn't give a review. Come on. I dare you to have a tube - I leave the choice of flavour with you


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

It's spelt Peridale for what it's worth I couldn't find Perivale. I did a bit of googling because I wondered if it was similar to glucomannan from @chillminx's description and it is. It's a soluble non-digestible plant fibre that as she says absorbs water and passes through the gut thereby increasing faecal volume.

The reason I wanted to look was because glucomannan is marketed as a weight loss supplement because it helps humans feel more full, so eat less. It's efficacy isn't proven though (but that's never stopped people....).

I don't know if Peridale could cause Barney to lose his appetite but my guess from what's been said is that his appetite loss is the eventual result of constipation, and not being constipated would mean there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry for the typo folks! It's Peridale not Perivale! Thanks for the correction @Quartermass


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for all your comments an ideas guys. Barney has been very quiet today, often hiding away in one of his beds / caves. We have tried to entertain him and we took him out for a while on his harness which he really loved. But he has had a very lazy day overall, it started very positive in terms of his mood and the visit to the vets, but he has been lethargic and unsociable since. I just hope the medicine is going to help like last week and we get "our Barney" back


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney seems to be back to normal today. He has been running wild round the house, up and down the curtains! Has has eaten well - various Thrive wet meals so Im not worried about hydration now. He has also continued to take his medicine like a trooper. We just need to fathom out why he keeps getting bunged up, its a mystery


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney seems to be back to normal today. He has been running wild round the house, up and down the curtains! Has has eaten well - various Thrive wet meals so Im not worried about hydration now. He has also continued to take his medicine like a trooper. We just need to fathom out why he keeps getting bunged up, its a mystery


Excellent! Well done Barney.

Keep going with the things you are to make things easier to pass for him, obviously if he gets diarrhoea then it's too much but if he needs the help just now to keep moving it's worth doing. Obviously a long term diet of lactulose isn't something you want but he may just need a kick start.

What can happen is if bowel 'slows down' it can take a while for it to speed up again. Especially as Barney has perhaps not had many days on the trot of eating a 'normal' amount of food. When you eat less the bowel can slow (eating stimulates peristalsis moving stool along in the bowel). So if he has a few good days of regular bowel movements, and regular eating, I think it'll go a long way to retraining his bowel to move at a better rate.

It's the same with diarrhoea, except the other way around. The cause of diarrhoea may be removed but because the bowel has been so irritated and inflamed by whatever cause it can carry on a bit after 'the event'.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Good advice thanks! He is a little quiet again now but he will be very tired from his antics. He climbed on the exercise bike earlier and I had to pick him up as he was about to fall - his tummy is still sensitive as he gave a tiny yelp.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

An update on Barney. He still isn't out of the woods. He keeps getting a sore tummy, one day it can be fine and the next it isn't. He has been better since the weekend up until yesterday afternoon. He continues to eat ok, actually today has been his best eating day ever I would say. But he did go 48hrs without pooing from Monday to Wednesday although he has been playful and moving well. 

He was very cuddly this morning and I was giving him an epic tummy tickle which he was loving then all of a sudden he yelped and he started growling. When we got up he wasn't moving particularly fast although he was still managing to jump on the kitchen work tops! He pooped mid-morning and the last bit was liquid so I know the lactulose has now finally kicked in. He has been a bit playful but is nervous about me touching him. 

Its all very strange - Im starting to lean towards something like IBD or something physical in his intestines. I think he will have to see a specialist next and maybe get some imaging of his stomach.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Poor Barney.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Barney. I do hope you get his problem resolved. Tiny Tim is doing better on raw, though he has only had a lack of appetite rather than constipation. Is that something you might consider? Tiny's new feline only vet recommend it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@BarneyBobCat - I am sorry to hear poor Barney has been 'out of sorts' again, bless him.

Usually IBD would cause diarrhoea or vomiting in cats, I haven't heard of it causing a sluggish bowel or constipation.

Chronic constipation can be a symptom of IBS which I believe is much less common in cats than IBD.

https://www.petmd.com/cat/conditions/digestive/c_ct_irritable_bowel_syndrome

Food intolerances are quite a common problem in humans who have IBS, so it's just possible he may have some kind of a food intolerance, which for cats would usually be one of the most commonly eaten meat proteins, grains or dairy products.

I think it might be a good idea as you say, for him to have some investigations done.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

@lymorelynn I would try raw but I dont want to change his diet again until Im sure.

@chillminx thanks for the advice. So not IBD, this is perplexing. Barney is mainly eating chicken, could that be it? I hope not, its his favourite! I was going to try the peridale today - is it still ok to do so do you think?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Another question - Barney is hiding away and must be in pain as he doesn't like being touched. But we have been here before so I have decided not to go back to the vets today and wait until tomorrow to see how he gets on. Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't know. I wish I could tell you. I did think reading your earlier post that even if he has had a shite then maybe he's still tender. I occasionally get a flare up and when I do I'm still not comfortable even afterwards. At the same time I'm not going to be responsible for telling you not to see a vet, I'm sure you understand why I won't say you should visit the vet.

If it was me, I'd phone the vets today and ask when the soonest you can get something done - did you mention an ultrasound or xray of his bowels etc? Sooner booked the better.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It was a silly question I guess. The thing is he seems to switch from good to poorly so quickly Im reluctant to take him to the vet again as he hates it now - every time he goes they whack a thermometer of his arse, I don't blame him!

I can easily get in to the vets tomorrow, they are fantastic. He has already been X-ray'd but I think they would need to do an ultrasound to check for soft-tissue issues. I could be completely wrong, Im not a vet or doctor


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This may be completely irrelevant but the vet never finds anything uncomfortable in my old lady's intestine even when she is constipated. Could he have hurt himself sometime which causes tenderness at certain times in his rather infrequent elimination routine? It does sound as though it is a particular area causing him pain not his whole stomach.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

QOTN said:


> This may be completely irrelevant but the vet never finds anything uncomfortable in my old lady's intestine even when she is constipated. Could he have hurt himself sometime which causes tenderness at certain times in his rather infrequent elimination routine? It does sound as though it is a particular area causing him pain not his whole stomach.


It is possible but I have no evidence of it. He definitely isn't constipated now, possibly the other way - he did a bit of liquid poo this morning...unfortunately AFTER I had given him another lactulose dose. We could be heading for Poomaggedon at last


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Chatted to the vet, he's in at 9.30 in the morning again


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Peridale administered. Wet food only from here on in. 

Come on Barney-Boo. Make your guts get good as new!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless little Barney-Boo! Hope all goes well at the Vet in the morning.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I think he will have to see a specialist next and maybe get some imaging of his stomach.


 Poor little chap; hope you get some answers soon. Thank heavens for insurance!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Peridale administered. Wet food only from here on in.
> 
> Come on Barney-Boo. Make your guts get good as new!


I have found from giving my cat 1 capsule a day of Peridale on a 100% wet food diet that she needs extra fluids as well. So I have been adding the Peridale granules to quite liquid foods such as Thrive. I know that Barney likes the broth type foods, so that is good. My cat won't eat those, and is generally not keen on much liquid in her wet food.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> It is possible but I have no evidence of it. He definitely isn't constipated now, possibly the other way - he did a bit of liquid poo this morning...unfortunately AFTER I had given him another lactulose dose. We could be heading for Poomaggedon at last


Constipated people and animals can get overflow diarrhoea. Good you are going to the vet.

My personal view, not being a vet but having had a badly constipated cat, is there is something that is causing pain that 'assuming the position' makes worse. Of course my cat isn't your cat, but mine never had signs of abdominal pain even at his worse.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> I have found from giving my cat 1 capsule a day of Peridale on a 100% wet food diet that she needs extra fluids as well. So I have been adding the Peridale granules to quite liquid foods such as Thrive. I know that Barney likes the broth type foods, so that is good. My cat won't eat those, and is generally not keen on much liquid in her wet food.


Hes in quite a bit of pain today and seems to be dehydrated so I have been syringing water into his mouth. He keeps going into the litter tray and meowing a lot but cant poo so Im thinking he is blocked up again, although he went yesterday and had a bit of diarrhoea. I didnt dose him with lactulose last night which now Im wondering whether that was wrong, although he was already not himself.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Read about overflow diarrhoea which can occur in faecal impaction. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_impaction

I think you are being far too quick to get him off lactulose. It's a process, not an event, and lactulose is a cheap drug - you can buy it over the counter as long as you don't mention it's for a cat, not yourself.

I think you need to get him stable for a week (as in no pain and regular stools) or more during which time his stools should gradually soften. Once they are very soft - but not runny - start reducing the lactulose. Don't just stop, reduce the dose and wait for the change to take effect. Once he's been stable on the new dose for several days, maybe a week, reduce it again.

Chopping & changing is IMHO a bad thing. And are you doing the tent test to check if he's dehydrated?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He's not dehydrated and has continued to eat well. But he is constipated again according to the vet which she cant explain so he is being referred to a cat hospital today as an emergency patient - waiting for the phone call now and then we will be setting off. She thinks either a soft tissue issue or neurological problem. 

I do feel bad for not dosing him last night, thought I was doing the right thing


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Specialist rang, they cant see him until Tuesday and wanted £3k to £4k which unfortunately my insurance won't cover. I didn't know what I was doing when I took the insurance out but I think I got a crap policy as they only cover up to £1k per injury or illness. FML


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Specialist rang, they cant see him until Tuesday and wanted £3k to £4k which unfortunately my insurance won't cover. I didn't know what I was doing when I took the insurance out but I think I got a crap policy as they only cover up to £1k per injury or illness. FML


That sounds an awful lot - what exactly is the £3k or £4k for ? When we had to send one of the Shelter kittens to a specialist for an operation (not gastrointestinal) we had 2 quotes from different specialists and there was a big difference between them in price.

Are you located anywhere near one of the vet teaching hospitals?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It was wear-referrals at Sedgefield. http://www.wear-referrals.co.uk

I just want to get him unblocked.

Hes seeing another specialist in Monday, £200 just to walk through the door tho!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope the new specialist is able to help. 

Sending sympathy to you, and healing thoughts to dear Barney x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @chillminx

Ive just dosed him with vetergesic as he is not eating enough currently to have metacam. Hopefully it takes the pain off so he can feel better and go toilet

Also he has had lactulose now and will be getting it three times a day until he is well again


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> That sounds an awful lot - what exactly is the £3k or £4k for ? When we had to send one of the Shelter kittens to a specialist for an operation (not gastrointestinal) we had 2 quotes from different specialists and there was a big difference between them in price.
> 
> Are you located anywhere near one of the vet teaching hospitals?


Although it was 7 years ago, the bill for Max at the Royal Dick was just over £1k.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> It was wear-referrals at Sedgefield. http://www.wear-referrals.co.uk
> 
> I just want to get him unblocked.
> 
> Hes seeing another specialist in Monday, £200 just to walk through the door tho!


That's pretty typical for a referral vet.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I think the vetergesic has got Barney smacked up. He's super drowsy and just staring at us. He looks like an extra from Trainspotting. He has eaten a tiny bit of food but other than that has barely moved. Two dose of lactulose administered now. If he eats a decent amount and I will give him his daily dose of metacam. 

Question - should you wait exactly 24hrs before you dose metacam again?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Question - should you wait exactly 24hrs before you dose metacam again?


Yes, always keep to the dosage and frequency as prescribed by the vet.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Yes, always keep to the dosage and frequency as prescribed by the vet.


Ok. It said once daily so I wondered if I could risk giving him some in the morning if I got some into him in the next hour or so. Never mind, its no problem


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ok. It said once daily so I wondered if I could risk giving him some in the morning if I got some into him in the next hour or so. Never mind, its no problem


I always leave it 24 hours between doses. It can be hard on the kidneys so that's why I am careful. But if there are signs he is in pain then I would phone the vet a.s.a.p and ask if it's OK to give a dose now. I wouldn't leave him in pain, being in pain is a big downer (for cats as well as humans).


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> I always leave it 24 hours between doses. It can be hard on the kidneys so that's why I am careful. But if there are signs he is in pain then I would phone the vet a.s.a.p and ask if it's OK to give a dose now. I wouldn't leave him in pain, being in pain is a big downer (for cats as well as humans).


I don't want to dose on an empty stomach, he hasn't eaten enough. He has had the vetergesic so pain wise he should be ok as its an analgesic. Im keen giving him metacam for anti-inflammatory action


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

From the ether by request.

Sorry to hear about the problems Barney's having.

Weird causes of constipation in kittens include hypothyroidism, _Isospora_ infection and congenital abnormalities. I would have thought he's a bit too old for the latter to suddenly manifest, unless it was subtle.

If it hasn't already been done, a thyroid panel is worthwhile, just as a rule out. You have to include the cTSH, which is a canine test (no feline version exists to date, but the canine one works well enough for our purposes); running a total T4 on its own isn't the whole picture.

Submitting a faecal sample (ideally pooled, though I realise this is difficult when stools are coming infrequently) may also be a good step, to look for any infectious or parasitic causes of bowel issues.

Where is he up to with worming?

Any chance he could have eaten something bizarre and caused himself an obstruction?

Weird causes aside, one does still wonder if he has some pain - perhaps musculoskeletal - that's discouraging him from posturing to pass faeces. Has he had any X-rays yet? These would be useful to assess his spine, hips and hindlimbs; ascertain how much faecal material is present and how it's stacked; and, via a barium emena, potentially rule out something odd like a stricture.

Cisapride is another option for treatment of constipation, and can work very well. Personally I prefer not to use it until X-rays have been done to confirm that there's no obstruction, that the pelvic canal is wide enough for the stool to pass through, and preferably when the colon has been cleared out. You don't want the bowel trying to contract against an immovable mass. And, obviously, finding and addressing the underlying cause is plan A. Cisapride and its ilk would be a plan B or C scenario.

Personally I'd be on wet food only with as much added fluid as possible.

Don't worry, I'm sure the specialist will be able to help him.

Fingers crossed they can get to the bottom of this next week (no pun intended). If he's still uncomfortable following the Vetergesic, you should speak to the vet for further advice. The weird spaciness following Vetergesic is normal.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @Ceiling Kitty. I have PM'd you


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

A thought, 9 days before Barney first got constipated he fell of the banister on the stairs down two flights of stairs - I posted about it here:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-to-stop-a-cat-climbing.512481/page-2

He didn't show any symptoms of pain, but could this have been how he hurt his pelvis and consequently made him poop less frequently resulting in a blockage?

I don't think he has any musculoskeletal damage or pain based on the vet feeling him an X-ray. Also he is not scared of the litter tray so I don't think its neurological - he has been trying to go but simply cannot at the moment.

Edit - he has pooped at 10.45am. He is still quiet and looks like he is in pain. I will be keep going with his meds


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Bit of an update, he has pooped the last two days in the morning. Saturdays was a mix of dark and light brown and softish. Sunday was mainly light brown and quite soft. He is straining to go - his legs wobble a bit, we are calling them Elivs Legs. 

He has been more active and playing a bit but not back to normal by a long way, he has been quiet and hiding away a lot. He has slept a lot this afternoon. I also think he is a bit wary of us, possible due to stress I guess from being ill. But he did give us both cuddles in bed first thing which was nice. 

We are at the specialist tomorrow to try and work out what the heck is going on with the little man. I haven't dared touch his tummy today as I don't want to stress him anymore than necessary. 

I am continuing with all the meds and will be until we have figured this illness out. Its such a worry!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Bit of an update, he has pooped the last two days in the morning. Saturdays was a mix of dark and light brown and softish. Sunday was mainly light brown and quite soft. He is straining to go - his legs wobble a bit, we are calling them Elivs Legs.
> 
> He has been more active and playing a bit but not back to normal by a long way, he has been quiet and hiding away a lot. He has slept a lot this afternoon. I also think he is a bit wary of us, possible due to stress I guess from being ill. But he did give us both cuddles in bed first thing which was nice.
> 
> ...


They are such a worry when they're not right. Hope you get nearer some answers tomorrow. Will keep my fingers crossed for Barney


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Bit of an update, he has pooped the last two days in the morning. Saturdays was a mix of dark and light brown and softish. Sunday was mainly light brown and quite soft. He is straining to go - his legs wobble a bit, we are calling them Elivs Legs.
> 
> He has been more active and playing a bit but not back to normal by a long way, he has been quiet and hiding away a lot. He has slept a lot this afternoon. I also think he is a bit wary of us, possible due to stress I guess from being ill. But he did give us both cuddles in bed first thing which was nice.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the specialist can figure out what's going on. Is it the same specialist you linked to before or someone else?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Its another specialist who is a feline expert recommended by my vet. Just going for a consultation, hopefully get another view on what could be wrong and some advice on how to proceed.

He climbed the curtains this morning so we were hopeful he was on the mend but he's just been comatosed all afternoon so I don't know what the heck is going on with the little fella


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh that's good that they are a feline specialist... I think you are in the northeast like me? And there are not many properly feline specialists about!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Oh that's good that they are a feline specialist... I think you are in the northeast like me? And there are not many properly feline specialists about!


I am indeed in Gods Country! Im seeing a vet called George who works at Wilson Vet Group in Bishop Aukland. For some reason he isn't featured on their Meet the Team page but this is the website FYI: https://wilsonvetgroup.co.uk


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @BarneyBobCat - I am glad Barney has had a poo. Hopefully it will help him feel a bit more comfortable. even though he is still not well.

I hope tomorrow's visit to the specialist is productive and a way forward with your little lad can be found.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry for the apparently random questions....I read all of your updates on Barney and probably like you and everyone else here, I rack my brain for a possible cause of his poo problems.

Had you had Barney for very long before he fell over the banister? Is it possible he had always struggled a bit to poo since you had him and it has worsened over time? Unless we know we need to monitor what's going on in the litter tray, let's face it, we don't make a point of watching them 'perform'.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> Sorry for the apparently random questions....I read all of your updates on Barney and probably like you and everyone else here, I rack my brain for a possible cause of his poo problems.
> 
> Had you had Barney for very long before he fell over the banister? Is it possible he had always struggled a bit to poo since you had him and it has worsened over time? Unless we know we need to monitor what's going on in the litter tray, let's face it, we don't make a point of watching them 'perform'.


I would say about 7 weeks at that point, we have had him 12 in total now. He has never been a prolific poo'er - typical once every 24hrs but sometimes longer. He may have been struggling for a while and it just got to the point where he got blocked up. Even now having had lactulose three times a day he is still only going once a day. He didnt even go when we was admitted the vets and given an enema. Its a mystery but nothing that shows up on X-ray - this is why my vet was thinking soft-tissue damage or neurological


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So he is in at 4.30pm today and Im at work. Will update after the specialist appointment. We had another epic cuddle this morning and I deliberately did not touch his tummy but he still got growly after a bit, Ive just got a funny feeling its something to do with his pelvis. Ive also noticed he seems to be flicking his tail up and it sometimes looks like his pelvis is quivering - I am at the end of my tether now so I could easily be imagining this!

The poor lad was scratching round in the litter tray this morning crying but didn't go.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and poor Barney. I hope the specialist is able to give you some answers and find out the cause of Barney's problem.
Sending you some of those PF vibes that have kept me going over the past few weeks xxxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you and Barney. Sending lots of supportive vibes


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hoping everything's going well and you are starting to get some answers. Thinking of you and little Barney xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hopefully you’re in there now and on the way to figuring out what is going on. Paws crossed Barney Boo xx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah. Hoping you get good news today.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So the vet was great, really nice chap. We were in there 90mins for the consultation - he spent a good hour just talking to us about his history, his diet, pre-illness behaviours, post-illness, anything else unusual we had noticed - it was really thorough. 

He then progressed to a physical examination and unfortunately Barney simply wouldn't comply. Barney didn't want to come out of his carrier, didn't want to be touched, was very antisocial - all hunched up, hissing and growing, ears back. They checked his temperature, all fine, and tried to observe him walking but he was reluctant - the vet was initially concerned about his walking but after touching him he couldn't find anything odd in his legs. He pressed on Barneys stomach but that didn't seem to bother him, but he was worried about his spine. 

This is odd though, as the vet thought his potential injuries from the falls we described would have healed by now. 

Bloodwork from my own vet was reviewed and found to be fine. He looked at he X-rays and said they were not detailed enough.

So although it was a positive consultation, Barney needs more investigation - tomorrow he goes into hospital and is getting further X-rays, ultrasounds, urine samples and then we take it from there. 

My main worry is that the vet, a cat expert, said he had never seen anything like this and described it as weird. 

I am perplexed what is wrong with him - at 5am this morning he was all over me snuggling, purring, cuddling, head butting. Then he went all quiet and hunched up again. My wife had a tummy tickle with him mid-morning but then again, he went antisocial. Its like this pain comes and goes. 

£195 for today, circa £700 for tomorrow plus whatever they advise. Will have to see whether I can get anything more out of my limited insurance - wish I had researched pet insurance a bit more, feel like a right idiot now.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Well the good news is you appear to have found a good vet. I hope the scans turn something up though. Poor, poor Barney. And poor you too by the sounds of it you'll be skint by the end.

Edit : this is just a stab in the dark and it may or may not be true... if you're unable to go through insurance would it impact how much the vet charged you? If they're not going to have to go to the work of justifying costs to insurers and all the hassle that entails might it make a difference? It's a fairly awkward question to have to ask them though, but perhaps sympathy towards your situation might?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I have no idea QM, we haven't made it that far - payment discussions start post investigation. TBH, I will claim what I can and just pay the rest - luckily I just got my annual bonus and hadn't decided how to spend the money (or rather the wife - like I get a choice).

I will be praying they spot something that is easy to treat - I'm going to be a bag of nerves for the next 24hrs


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> He then progressed to a physical examination and unfortunately Barney simply wouldn't comply. Barney didn't want to come out of his carrier, didn't want to be touched, was very antisocial - all hunched up, hissing and growing, ears back


I think that's saying he's in pain. Poor Barney.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This is him now. Lick-e-lix in front of him and he just isn't bothered


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor lad, I really hope you can get to the bottom of what’s happening with him quickly and start treatment x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update @BarneyBobCat  I am glad the vet is a good guy and was very thorough.

Poor Barney sounds as though he is struggling with pain, bless him. I really do hope the more detailed x-rays/scans show up something that might account for the cause of all his problems.

Did you get the opportunity to mention to the new vet any of Ceiling Kitty's recent suggestions for possible investigations?

I am sorry your annual bonus may need to be used to pay for some of Barney's vet treatments.  But it is a stroke of luck that you have that to fall back on. 

I'm keeping up the good vibes and healing thoughts for dear Barney, and sending much sympathy to you and your wife. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Barney Boo  We are thinking of you here and hoping more than anything that something is found - at least then you can address what the problem is, rather than just speculating and wondering. As for money? easy come, easy go - at least you have something worthwhile to spend your bonus on, your boy  Let us know how he is when you get the chance. Gentle chin rub and little head kiss for Barney, chin up and positive thoughts to you and your wife, so stressful xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the kind wishes folks.

@chillminx I went through everything, the vet was super thorough and considered everything I asked. He really didn't want to exclude anything until he had completed the investigational testing tomorrow. But he indicated he "thought" the accidents I mentioned, blood testing, and diet were unlikely causes which aligns with @Ceiling Kitty I think X

@Mrs Funkin I just spoon-fed him Lick-e-lix which he licked clean. He then actually got up and ate some food too. I gave him a couple of chin rubs which he seemed to enjoy X


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@BarneyBobCat the specialist vet sounds a good one. Hope he can identify what's troubling Barney.
Be sure to let the vet know you're paying, rather than insurance. As QM said, the bill might be a little smaller then.
Poor Barney, having to undergo more investigations. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @SbanR.

Barney did manage to go toilet again last night, this time very wet but still had some form to it. He didn't seem to struggle. The vet isn't convinced that he is constipated and I tend to agree - this is a side effect of whatever is wrong. Fingers crossed they spot something today or I just don't know where we go next. He looks very sad today


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@BarneyBobCat: I wish you and Barney all the best for today and hope you get a good outcome. I have one currently who has recurrent gingivitis (despite having seven teeth out two months ago which was intended to help but apparently hasn't ) and it's constantly on my mind - eight vet visits in ten weeks, oh joy! That plus running round Sainsbury's like a soul possessed trying to find something that he finds sufficiently delicious that he will eat it (and then a sinking feeling when his plate is still half-full). I am at the point I will feed him absolutely anything, regardless of whether it is ''good'' for him as I cannot bear to see him hungry; I used to feed him raw, which he enjoyed, but more recently _Gourmet Solitaire Beef with Tomato_ _and Spinach _is the flavour of the day. Good luck and love to Barney. XX


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So its very bad news. The x-ray showed Barney had a fractured and collapsed 3rd thoracic vertebrae with suspected compression of the spinal cord. The vet recommended a MRI and CT scan and then surgical correction but this is not guaranteed to work and will cost circa £5k. We are devastated. Both been crying out eyes out. 

He's had this injury for weeks now and this is part of the problem - if this had been highlighted at the time he could have been put on cage rest and given sedatives to minimise his movement. If anyone ever has a cat the climbs and falls - bear this in mind. Barney showed no symptoms for 2 weeks. 

Barney is now getting that cage rest (pet pen) and we have Gabapentin for him to take every 8 hours. We need to see how he copes with this for the next 5 days and then decide what to do next which unfortunately may be him leaving us. I am trying to remain positive and think that through this whole time we have seen glimpses of old Barney so perhaps this injury won't hold him back - but at the back of my head Im thinking we are just prolonging his and our pain. 

Poor lad ran straight to his litter tray when we got in to do a wee - he was so good he didn't go in his carrier all day. 

He is trying his best to escape the pen, climbing the sides and scratching - he isn't happy at all about it. Please don't give me false hope but is this the behaviour of a cat with a broken back that cannot recover? 

Crying as I type this - I don't think Ive cried for about 20 years X


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I can't think of anything to say to make you feel better. I'm desperately sorry that it's come out that this is the problem. I also appreciate that you've taken the time to tell us when clearly you'll be heartbroken.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my, I'm so, so sorry. That's the worst news.
Praying that there's a way round this.
My dachshund Reena had a spinal decompression 3 years ago with total recovery,but we were insured. 
Why not consider a Go Fund me page , people can be so generous ? ( If it comes to that of course )


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh BBC, such rotten news. I'm afraid I can't offer any insight or advice, but it's making me teary reading this, let alone what it's like for you and Mrs BBC.

All I can do is send my love and say you are in my thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

:'(

Very sorry to read this, was hoping that there was some good news from the specialist.

Like @Quartermass I'm not sure what I can say that will help with the heartbreak you must be feeling :'(


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear, I am so sorry that it isn't better news for poor Barney. I know how devastated you must be feeling  I can't offer any help with the prognosis but cats can recover from such injuries. 
As @SusieRainbow suggested, a go-fund me type of page might bring in some funds if your insurance will not cover it.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Devastated for you and Barney, hope you can work something out x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. I can't ask others for money with very little guarantee that it will even make a difference. This diagnosis has been made on a X-ray image alone shared with a radiologist - I am hoping the fact that a detailed MRI is required may mean its not 100% accurate. He climbed up he curtains on Sunday - is that the act of a cat with a severe spinal injury? 

He seems fine in his pet pen, he is desperate to get out. I am really struggling to work this out in my head.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am gutted to read this. 

I think the fact that he's climbing curtains, trying to get out of his pen and using his tray are all hopeful signs. 

I think it's one of those things where it's best to take a day at a time. 

If you can get him free from pain and resting a bit then that's great and you can see how he goes. 

I second a go fund me/just giving page. I think people would like to help where they can. Perhaps you could take it a stage at a time. In 5 days time consider the MRI/CT scan? Then take it from there. Hopefully surgery won't be needed though. 

Sending lots of healing positive thoughts Barney's way.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks HB. He was going so nuts in his play pen I thought I have to let him out as it is actually making him move too much, not too little. But I opened the door and he just started playfighting with the door! What the heck. Im worried he isn't resting enough to recover and I can't dose him with pain killers again until tonight


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry to read this news. Don't give up hope - and I can tell you haven't - all I know is that just sometimes, when things look desperate, the outcome is so much better than you could possibly have hoped for. And as you say, in between obviously feeling miserable, Barney has been one very active, adventurous cat for the kind of injury it appears to now be.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Barney Boo  Poor little chap - I don't know anything about this kind of injury but there must be some hope, or the specialist wouldn't even suggest surgery. A friend of mine actually went to the Supervet for her cat's surgery when he fractured his femur head into pelvis, I would suggest it - but it's a long way from you. I am so very sad that you are all going through this, I was hoping it would be better news. Is the MRI something you could find the money for as it may well give you more accurate and detailed information. I hope you can. I know borrowing money isn't great but @SuboJvR I know got a 0% credit card when Joey was ill when he first came to them, at least then you're not paying interest? Is it worth investigating? How much is the MRI, do you know? Around £1000? Surely it's worth that if you can cobble a grand together?

Hurry slowly, make NO rash decisions and keep your boy out of pain. Thank you so much for updating us, even though I know you must be totally gutted. Lots of love on the way to you and Mrs BBC and of course to Barney too. I feel so sad for you all  xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I need to see what this cage rest and pain killers do first I think. Perhaps just the scan is the next step - the vet quoted £2k. Todays testing cost me £985. Surgery is meant to be circa £3k with no guarantee - it could make it worse as they would need so separate the bones assuming they are actually fused. Its a lot to consider.


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh I have been following your story and so very sorry to hear it's so unsettling I can only imagine you are watching every move.I second the go fund me page its surprising how much compassion people can show.You are certainly in my thoughts and truly hope that there will be light at the end of this tunnel


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks all - I really cant do a Go Fund Me thing. I would be taking peoples money with no guarantee of success. It could even make him worse if they damaged the spinal cord. A scan may the the next step only


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

If it is what they think, and you decide not to try the surgery can Barney still have a fulfilling life and perhaps just get used to his back once it's healed up?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry @BarneyBobCat  what a hideous situation for your to be in. Take it one step at a time, if you can afford the scan maybe do that first then you'll have a better idea of the extent of the problem & go from there.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you asked the vet how poor the chances are for successful surgery? No guarantee of success is not quite the same as almost no chance of success. It would be very difficult to justify putting him through such major surgery in the latter situation.

If Barney could be kept comfortable with painkillers, it might be the better option for him even if he does not have a normal lifespan.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

All I'm settling on is to take your time. 2k for scans is a lot of money on top of the 4 figures you've already spent. If the surgery isn't done then was the scan money well spent? 

What are the outcomes of a scan? Would it change what happens with Barney, or would you still treat the pain regardless. 

Is it certain now that it's a skeletal issue? If so is the scan only really useful as preparation for surgery? In which case you would need to decide on surgery before the scan.

I'm not asking you for answers it's more to you help you make a decision.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The vet did say that with rest and pain killers he could recover, he just doesnt know. Its the fact that its been potentially 6 weeks since his accident that is the problem. The X-rays weren't that clear, it just looked wrong. He sent the images to a radiologist friend who advised that they may have fused but MRI and CT scan are next option to decide whether surgery is required, and even then that has no guarantee - he gave no chance or %ages suggestions etc as he simply doesnt know.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Frankly, I would be amazed if Barney had a true compression - huge disclaimer in that I only work with people - but for him to be toileting relatively normally and having such a high level of activity would surely be nigh on impossible?!! Perhaps @Ceiling Kitty can confirm.

He could still be at risk of one, he could have something like a bulging disc perhaps?

Given the choice - when funds are tight - if it were my cat I would be choosing MRI first over CT. For spines, MRI will show them exactly what situation the cord is in whilst the CT can be ambiguous. The MRI will also show everything on the bones that a CT can. CT may have more application and use for imaging the bowel or other soft tissue in the abdomen though if they still are wanting to look more clearly at that.

Crossing all fingers and paws here xxx. (And yes @Mrs Funkin remembers rightly... I put Joey's fees on one credit card and then did a balance transfer to a 0% offer balance transfer one).


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So very sorry about this news  Fingers crossed rest and painkillers work


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Should add that maybe having two scans wouldn’t cost MUCH more than having one - depends on if they are in the same building. A lot of the cost may come from need to sedate and such, not sure.

Double check your insurance cover as well - perhaps higher coverage for injury/accident than illness?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Not having a definitive answer or outcome is the hardest thing... I think you have to take things one day at at a time


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The vet is back in on Thursday. He wants us to call him in a week but I will get back to him on Thursday to see what an MRI could cost alone. 

Barney is still going mental though. He has eaten well and been toilet fine. He is scared to death of us still because he has been handled so much but when we fed him he was rubbing all over our legs. He also jumped onto the kitchen bench despite us trying to stop him so Im struggling with a cord problem - he has none of the symptoms really. Just the pain which is related to the fracture I guess


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> The vet did say that with rest and pain killers he could recover, he just doesnt know. Its the fact that its been potentially 6 weeks since his accident that is the problem. The X-rays weren't that clear, it just looked wrong. He sent the images to a radiologist friend who advised that they may have fused but MRI and CT scan are next option to decide whether surgery is required, and even then that has no guarantee - he gave no chance or %ages suggestions etc as he simply doesnt know.


Was it about 2 weeks ago that you started seeing something not quite right with Barney? Is there a possibility that this isn't a 6 week old injury, and something happened just 2/3 weeks ago? I am just wondering if the injury is more recent then perhaps the cage rest will help. I wasn't sure if anyone was sure exactly when the injury occurred?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> The vet is back in on Thursday. He wants us to call him in a week but I will get back to him on Thursday to see what an MRI could cost alone.
> 
> Barney is still going mental though. He has eaten well and been toilet fine. He is scared to death of us still because he has been handled so much but when we fed him he was rubbing all over our legs. He also jumped onto the kitchen bench despite us trying to stop him so Im struggling with a cord problem - he has none of the symptoms really. Just the pain which is related to the fracture I guess


He does sound like he's behaving like a cat in occasional (not even constant) pain to me, rather than with a severely compromised spinal cord. I don't want to get hopes up too much but his behaviour all seems so positive to me.

So high up in the spine as well you might see any number of other symptoms - such as a lack of bladder or bowel control, or numbness from a certain point down. Barney has recoiled from belly touching which means he can feel it.

So if he did have a CT there is a chance they would still want the MRI to confirm spinal cord situation. The MRI could offer definitive diagnosis on its own of a spinal or even bone injury (of the two, it is the more expensive though). So my background is I've worked in oncological imaging for 11 years and we see a lot of cancer related spinal problems just to give some context. All people so again, I know little about cats but, we are all mammals.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes you are right about the injury, we do not know for sure. I don't really believe in coincidences though so we are guessing that the falls we did see are linked to this. At times through his illness he has been running wild like nothing was wrong. But then he has had days of going very quiet, wanting to be alone, not wanting to be touched and getting constipated - probably due to a reluctance to poo from the back injury.

Its about 3 weeks since he first showed signs of illness @Psygon. First fall was 4th March, second was 11th March. These are obviously the only injuries we are aware of.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barneys testing out a new hair doo after today's tests....









Looking confident there but like a ickle kitten if I get too close....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Devastated to hear your latest news BBC. Like others, I find it hard to believe, given his level of activity. Take it one step at a time but please don't discount go fund me, if money is needed to get a better idea of his injuries and decide on what to do /can be done.
Sending lots of supportive vibes to you, Mrs BBC and Barney. Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Devastated to hear your latest news BBC. Like others, I find it hard to believe, given his level of activity. Take it one step at a time but please don't discount go fund me, if money is needed to get a better idea of his injuries and decide on what to do /can be done.
> Sending lots of supportive vibes to you, Mrs BBC and Barney. Xx


Thank you so much for your kind words. Based on tonight we are feeling a LOT better - he is so active despite having Gabapentin which I thought would make him drowsy. I think pain management may be the best way forward.

But again, I really couldn't ask people to pay money for something that has no guaranteed outcome. It would be unfair on those who contributed and there are plenty people more desperate than me.

I am starting to think Ive misled people - if I knew we could fix Barney with the scan and surgery I would find a way, somehow. But the Vet couldn't give any guarantees at all - in fact he basically said you cant have surgery without the scan, the surgeon then may say he cant do it, or he might be able to but it may not work and it could make things worse. There were no good options here.

Sorry if Im being confusing in my emotional stressed state.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. Based on tonight we are feeling a LOT better - he is so active despite having Gabapentin which I thought would make him drowsy. I think pain management may be the best way forward.
> 
> But again, I really couldn't ask people to pay money for something that has no guaranteed outcome. It would be unfair on those who contributed and there are plenty people more desperate than me.
> 
> ...


Feelings are very raw at the moment. Not surprising, given the possible extent of Barney's injuries. Take a few days, might be able to better decide then. That latest photo you posted is lovely. Barney looks so adorable, with his latest haircut


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

He looks like an ocelot in the last picture, huge eyes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @BarneyBobCat - I am dismayed to hear this awful news about Barney! Poor little guy, no wonder he has been in pain, and now it all makes sense that he was not pooing because it was too painful for him. My utmost sympathy to you and your wife, I understand you must be devastated at this latest development.

I agree with you, and the others, that all you can do is take one day at a time. As your friends on Pet Forum, we can all hope that a spell of cage rest and painkillers will be enough for some healing to take place, so that the dear boy can live with the situation and have a good quality of life. That is what I will be praying for. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@BarneyBobCat you haven't misled anyone. The situation is so difficult and confusing for you. It is little wonder that your thoughts and emotions are all over the place 
These small furry creatures have such an impact on our lives and such a hold over our hearts. 
I hope you get some answers as to what the problem is and some clarity in your choices for Barney. You have my own heartfelt wishes for the best possible outcome xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I fear the worst, he cant poo again so he's getting constipated. I think we may need to let him go


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I fear the worst, he cant poo again so he's getting constipated. I think we may need to let him go


Some pain medication can cause constipation


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Spinal injuries can make it so cats don’t know they need to go to the toilet - so they don’t have any sensation at all - which is very difficult to manage.

Barney clearly knows he needs to go, which is a good sign, but he’s in pain trying which is upsetting for all involved.

If it’s the pain of a bone fracture alone, that can heal. Indeed if there is anything pressing the cord that could heal too but again I would think he would have more constant pain rather than only at certain times. Or the crouch position makes the pain a bit worse.

Keeping his stool softer will help I think just make it a bit easier.

With anything - there’s never guarantees. You would say as much in a go fund me. It would just be about trying everything, so you know, whatever happens, you did try everything.

With Joey when he went in we had nothing really to pay the massive bills and we were trying to decide how much we would or could spend and eventually I decided I didn’t care and that we had to try. We thought we would lose him that day but it was quite a different situation. And it was a lot less money than you’re talking (total came up to £2,500 I think which I’ve now very nearly paid off at last).

I think if you at least got the scan, the MRI, you would have a better idea then. Even if you decided to let him go, you’re informed, and not wondering “what if...”


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I fear the worst, he cant poo again so he's getting constipated. I think we may need to let him go


:'(

I do think @SuboJvR is right that if you get the scan if you need to make this decision it will be made from a place where you are better informed about the outcomes. Right now it seems that you just don't know if he can recover without surgery.

Everything you've said about how he is to me sounds like he's not in constant pain.

I know it's difficult, perhaps you can speak to the vet again?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to give my old lady 1.5ml Lactulose twice a day for ages because of her Vetergesic but since I have had to increase the morph dose my vet said I could give her the Lactulose three times a day and up to 3ml. I have settled on 2.5ml twice a day at the moment. She only weighs 2.4kgs because she is wasting away so I don't expect she is much bigger than Barney. Can you ask the vet if you can increase his dose? It doesn't really matter if his stools are soft in the short term as long as he is not in terrible pain when he tries to go.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I fear the worst, he cant poo again so he's getting constipated. I think we may need to let him go


Barney has won our hearts and whatever you decide I'm sure you have the support of PF members.
Subo and Psygon has expressed it really well, but as so much money is involved and your insurance is insufficient to cover it, please don't feel to proud to accept our help. Those of us who contribute will do so willingly. Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry. Very tired and emotional. Ive pulled myself back together. I need to be positive. 

My vet called and was very helpful. She doesn't think any surgeon would operate on a kitten so quickly - she thinks they would recommend what we are doing first. She also said its 6 to 8 weeks for a fracture to heal and Barney is still in this process.

Also Barney has gone toilet mow, it was very wet but he went. He also looks a bit more perky.

Thanks all and sorry about my post this morning, I'm all over the shop


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just on the GoFundMe idea. I have donated money to cats when the prognosis was unclear or uncertain... And I suspect a lot of people have.


BarneyBobCat said:


> Sorry. Very tired and emotional. Ive pulled myself back together. I need to be positive.
> 
> My vet called and was very helpful. She doesn't think any surgeon would operate on a kitten so quickly - she thinks they would recommend what we are doing first. She also said its 6 to 8 weeks for a fracture to heal and Barney is still in this process.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to apologize for being tired and emotional!!

But I'm pleased you've spoken to the vet, and that sounds positive that the cage rest is the best option for now to see how he does.

As he was getting bored could you set up a laptop or something so he has something to watch on TV? Thinking some bird videos might keep his brain occupied!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sorry. Very tired and emotional. Ive pulled myself back together. I need to be positive.
> 
> My vet called and was very helpful. She doesn't think any surgeon would operate on a kitten so quickly - she thinks they would recommend what we are doing first. She also said its 6 to 8 weeks for a fracture to heal and Barney is still in this process.
> 
> ...


Well done Barney 

Don't apologise at all - please don't! I would be a mess. You need somewhere to go with all of these thoughts and we are all here for you.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh gosh, please don't apologise, you have nothing to apologise for, and as for misleading people, you have / are doing nothing of the sort. as @SbanR and others have said, we love little Barney and would only be too willing to try to help if we can and if it was the right things to do, please do not feel awkward / bad or anything if you reach out for help.

Thinking about you all and sending love and healing vibes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> But again, I really couldn't ask people to pay money for something that has no guaranteed outcome.


 But people do . . . people who want money to go abroad for pioneering treatment not available here, and although not said in so many words, it is not guaranteed to be 100% successful. It is for something which _may _improve their chances. 
So sorry to hear this news; I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear little Barney is more comfortable now he has had a poo. x

This is such a difficult time for you @BarneyBobCat - loads of sympathy to you. Please keep posting so we can offer you moral support.

I echo the words of other posters, do please let us help by donating to a GoFundMe page if you need extra money for treatment. We all love Barney and I would say he has become our forum "mascot".  I am happy to do what I can, no matter what the eventual outcome may be. x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I nearly didn't come to work today, but I made it in. I was a mess first thing, couldn't stop crying. But after some sensible words from my mum and a chat to the vet I pulled myself together and worked this morning....

My wife rang after lunch... she had let Barney out of his pen for a minute to use the litter tray in the kitchen. The rascal hopped up on the kitchen bench, on to the fridge and then on to the kitchen cupboard tops again!! We had even moved the furniture to discourage this. He had been so docile this morning we didnt think this would be a risk.

I have had to come home to get him down as my wife isn't tall enough. This is unbelievable - he is meant to have a broken back! I don't know whether to laugh or cry!!!

He is now on a kitchen ban.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

He certainly seems like a cat that is fighting to overcome this. To me that sounds positive. Like the others on here, I would be more than willing to contribute to a go fund me, should scans/surgery be needed but if you can keep him comfortable on pain relief and lactulose while on cage rest then fingers crossed for natural healing. Re there being no guarantee if surgical success, the vet advised my lad was let go when a rescue took him in as a long term stray with a ruptured diaphragm. A second opinion led to a vet agreeing to operate, he nearly died, and now is a big strapping healthy lad. So no guarantee does not mean no chance. Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @Orla .

Given how he is, and based on my own vets advice, we need to see how he is with rest and painkillers/anti-inflammatories. Hes only a baby, I would be very reluctant to risk surgery at this stage. If he shows no improvement we will consider an MRI but I will do this through my own vet - I feel like the vet I was referred to was too quick to push surgery.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks @Orla .
> 
> Given how he is, and based on my own vets advice, we need to see how he is with rest and painkillers/anti-inflammatories. Hes only a baby, I would be very reluctant to risk surgery at this stage. If he shows no improvement we will consider an MRI but I will do this through my own vet - I feel like the vet I was referred to was too quick to push surgery.


I've said this on another thread but sometimes specialists only see their specialist problems, if that makes sense.

I work in oncology and so we see cancer everywhere, whilst a general practitioner doesn't. Whilst it means sometimes GPs may sometimes miss the less obvious presentations, it also means they have more understanding of other conditions too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @SuboJvR . These are comforting thoughts.

Question for you all - last night I let Barney roam free in the bedroom with us. It was difficult to get him to relax, he wanted to play with everything and tipped his water bowl over at least 5 times - eventually he did and he slept by my side like normal. But should we really be also confining him to his pen during the night? I think he would be quite upset but Im willing to do it if its for the best


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I extracted a video of Barney climbing the cupboard today from our camera. It's on Instagram for those who use it - is this the act of a cat with a broken back??


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwXsa4WBXrLxNHjqJIa3QolASstONIYYq3wsiQ0/


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I extracted a video of Barney climbing the cupboard today from our camera. It's on Instagram for those who use it - is this the act of a cat with a broken back??
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwXsa4WBXrLxNHjqJIa3QolASstONIYYq3wsiQ0/




Please don't let my Joey see this video!!!

Barney looks thoroughly at ease with those movements from where I sit. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

He's so beautiful. Hard to believe he has those injuries


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

@SuboJvR @SbanR I know right! What the heck does this mean - Im not denying he is injured or in pain in some way, he absolutely is, Ive witnessed his antisocial behaviour. But can it really be that bad when he has such movement and agility? Perhaps the cage (actually pen) rest and meds are working. His appetite is fantastic, he is going wee-wee, he wants attention and is no longer scared to be touched by us again. He is really like a new cat - you wouldn't know he was poorly. This may be the case of the drugs do work! But we are sooooo happy tonight.

(that's not to mean we will be letting him loose in the kitchen on his own again - doctors orders! Confined to base camp)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I extracted a video of Barney climbing the cupboard today from our camera. It's on Instagram for those who use it - is this the act of a cat with a broken back??
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwXsa4WBXrLxNHjqJIa3QolASstONIYYq3wsiQ0/


Certainly doesn't look like it to me! He moves easily and gracefully and has tremendous spring in his back legs. I'd have thought if he had damage to a lower vertebra and associated pain he wouldn't be able to jump with such ease, and if he tried it would hurt like hell.

It is certainly a mystery! But it's a very hopeful sign and I am going with that.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Barney is such a bright little boy he usually brings a smile to my face:Kiss. No help to you at all, who has to cope but I'm afraid I haven't any helpful advice


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

We think so @chillminx . Vertebrae actually count down from the neck, so the third that Barney has damaged, is right between his shoulder blades at the top of his spine. Its a very unusual injury, and talking to another two vets today they haven't seen such an injury in their whole careers. Normally this is associated with some sort of major trauma such as a car accident and there are usually other fractures


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Can anyone help with my crate rest question please - should we really be also confining him to his pen during the night?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Can anyone help with my crate rest question please - should we really be also confining him to his pen during the night?


If you can trust him to sleep beside you all night and not get up and start jumping around etc, I would let him sleep with you. It will give him comfort which will help with healing. Could you place a box or stool by the bed and show him how to use it to get off the bed (e.g. if he needs his litter tray in the night) so he is not jumping off and jarring his spine?

Or if you have a divan bed with legs you could remove the legs for the time being so Barney has less far to jump down.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I like the stool/chair idea also. I have one next to our bed on my side where I’ve put loads of Joey’s blankets so it encourages him to sleep there too. I’ve also hung one extra long on one side to make a den and he likes hanging out in there.

There’s ways to encourage cats into snuggling down quietly. 

Hope you all had a good night!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I extracted a video of Barney climbing the cupboard today from our camera. It's on Instagram for those who use it - is this the act of a cat with a broken back??


Is it possible that the vets involved can take a look at it? (I always find with mine that if I want a vet to see for themselves what I am describing, the cat involved will refuse point-blank to ''perform'' in the surgery.)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

All great points @chillminx @SuboJvR

We already have some helping furniture for getting on / off the bed but will add something like a box to make it even easier. He slept well with us, and remarkably has done two poos already - one during the night while we slept and one first thing. Both soft but well formed so I think we have the lactulose dosage right now.

He gave us the biggest cuddle this morning and there was no crying or yelping. He is hating being back in his pen and trying to escape, but has eaten very well already and taken his Gabapentin again no bother. After 24hrs crate rest I can see a massive difference - I feel so much better after the last 24hrs, I believe this can work!

I am going to contact the vet today and share the video - I had the same idea, great minds @Calvine !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> show him how to use it to get off the bed


I do something similar for my blind kitten who likes to be on the kitchen table! Just have to make sure in my boy's case that the same chair is always pulled out for him to use.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Having had a young cat with a skeletal injury I know how difficult cage rest can be to achieve. But personally I would try to do so as much he will tolerate without going stir crazy which defeats the object.

I would 'save' crate time, if I could, for nights or times when I knew he had to be left.

On the face of it it sounds like a serious injury but his behaviour doesn't tie in...I would just worry that his natural desire to zoom around, etc, isn't in his best interests!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Having had a young cat with a skeletal injury I know how difficult cage rest can be to achieve. But personally I would try to do so as much he will tolerate without going stir crazy which defeats the object.
> 
> I would 'save' crate time, if I could, for nights or times when I knew he had to be left.
> 
> On the face of it it sounds like a serious injury but his behaviour doesn't tie in...I would just worry that his natural desire to zoom around, etc, isn't in his best interests!


Yes, agree, be sure he's confined somewhere safely when you are not around to see what he's up to.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know whether this will be any help but I'll tell you just in case. I know that it's a case of human injury rather than animal injury but there must be some parallels.

Many years ago I had a really bad fall from my horse. I broke 3 ribs and my collar bone which had separated into two pieces which were displaced by some distance. From about 5 months after the accident after the bones had healed ( it took that long ) I was totally pain free when I woke in the morning but as soon as I started to move my head or the arm on the side which was injured the pain would start .

My pain would increase dramatically with every movement and by midday every day it was horrendous. I would have to lie down to prevent myself shaking from the pain. It turned out that every movement, or period of muscle tension was aggravating damaged nerves where they exit the spinal cord. Repetitive movements were worst, I was unable to use a computer mouse, or grip a pen yet I could lift heavy weights without a problem.Physio only made things worse, much worse.

I wonder whether Barney is in a similar situation- pain free after rest but with pain that rachets up with each successive movement especially when muscle tension is prolonged.

If Barney has sustained damage to the nerves where they exit the spinal cord he would be in a similar position to me, pain free at times ( after complete rest and immobility ) yet in agony after increasing movement.

I hope with all my heart that Barney will be able to recover from this and that time will be a great healer for him. Sending truckloads of healing vibes his way.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So pleased he has had a couple of poos, and you are seeing a big improvement in him  Onwards and upwards dear Barney! xx (though not literally with the "upwards" as we do not want him climbing, LOL)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Spoke to the referral vet and he was very happy with Barneys progress. Hes keen to see the video which I will send when he gives me the X-Rays. He seemed a bit put out that I asked for the X-Rays as apparently nobody has asked before, but I did pay £1k for them and I'm genuinely interested and it may help with future vet visits.

He said that Barneys back is not broken, it was but now it has healed and is not in the right position. How this effects him we simply do not know. It could be very positive, or it could get worse as he gets older. I need to get back to him on Tuesday.

Barney has had a good day, he has been a bit frustrated with crate rest this morning but slept well this afternoon. I tickled him when I got home and he eased initially enjoying it but then I touched him somewhere uncomfortable and he yelped. It wasn't anywhere near the damaged vertebrae so this must be a nerve issue. 

I hope with rest and healing he overcomes the problem


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good that he's pain free most of the time. I wonder if he's having referred pain.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

That sounds positive @BarneyBobCat


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

That sounds really positive @BarneyBobCat . He certainly seems to have more good days than bad days 

I suppose as well it's maybe difficult to know if he's in pain when you touch him in a certain place, or just doesn't like being touched there? Cats change a lot through their adolescence - what they once adored becomes a thing they despise. And something that never occurred to them as a kitten becomes the happiest thing they do all day (Joey leaps on you as soon as you put a towel on after a shower now lol).


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Forester said:


> I don't know whether this will be any help but I'll tell you just in case. I know that it's a case of human injury rather than animal injury but there must be some parallels.
> 
> Many years ago I had a really bad fall from my horse. I broke 3 ribs and my collar bone which had separated into two pieces which were displaced by some distance. From about 5 months after the accident after the bones had healed ( it took that long ) I was totally pain free when I woke in the morning but as soon as I started to move my head or the arm on the side which was injured the pain would start .
> 
> ...


This gives us hope. Thank you. He is currently barely moving, eyes slightly open, breathing, but very still otherwise and he gave a half hearted growl when I just stroked him. It could be the medication or he may be suffering with nerve / spinal cord pain. I think its going to be a constant worry for the foreseeable.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> This gives us hope. Thank you. He is currently barely moving, eyes slightly open, breathing, but very still otherwise and he gave a half hearted growl when I just stroked him. It could be the medication or he may be suffering with nerve / spinal cord pain. I think its going to be a constant worry for the foreseeable.


It does sound to me as though he's damaged nerves as I did. If he has it *will *get better but he will be far more comfortable for now doing as little as possible. I had times when I wanted to move my arm but was unable to . I wonder whether Barney's difficulty in pooing is similar. Incidentally when my bones healed they did so in a different position with everything on my right side rotated forwards . This means that every movement of my right arm, or head causes irritation to and pressure on damaged nerves.For a long time I could perform a specific movement once but could not do it repeatedly without ratcheting up the pain. Now I can do absolutely anything!.

Please take hope from my situation. It sounds to me that what Barney needs most is time to heal .Yes the pain was horrendous initially but it *did* lessen . I hope with all my heart that Barney will heal soon and that in time he will regain full function as I did. Stick with him and he'll repay you with pleasure for years to come.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased to read he seems to be doing ok so far. Albeit tender. 

If you can get hold of the Xrays - which should be fairly straight forward in this day and age - then you could post the images on here. Maybe Ceiling Kitty could then have a look. 

Nerve damage is a strange one - I had a cat years ago who got run over and damaged her tail and front paw although nothing broken. She used to sit leaning against a wall and couldn't lift her tail at all. The vet had no idea if the feeling would ever come back fully in either but after a month one day she lifted her tail up again and stopped leaning. 

I do think 4 - 6 weeks is a proper guage as to how they do.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I need to get used to ups and downs I guess. Earlier he was zombie like, then about an hour ago he came round. I am pretty sure this must be the medication. We just spent an hour with him loose in the kitchen walking, stretching, eating - he is desperate to play but obviously we are discouraging this until we can be sure his injury is stable. In the zombie state, I immediately went into worst case scenario thoughts and I was assuming he may be paralysed. When he did come round, initially he was twitching a bit so this all ties in with side effects of the gabapentin. Its a long weekend, time to treat my anxiety with alcohol I think!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, one of the common side effects of giving Gabapentin to cats is sedation. I remember one of my previous (elderly, not a kitten) cats being prescribed it for arthritic pain and it made her sleepy most of the day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It kind of comes and goes. Hopefully if he shows improvement we can start to relax the dosage. 

Barney has had a good 48hrs now, as I said yesterday he was a bit zombie like but it didnt last. He slept well with us and has eaten through the night. I put a box at the end of the bed for him but the little rascal jumps over it! Im going shopping this morning to find something better.

We had a great cuddle session this morning, lots of head bumping, purring, tummy tickles - no yelps whatsoever! So all good news again. 

He is very unhappy in his pen so Ive let him out for a bit, he's just chilling in the windowsill so thats just as good for me. 

No poop yet though today!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> It kind of comes and goes. Hopefully if he shows improvement we can start to relax the dosage.
> 
> Barney has had a good 48hrs now, as I said yesterday he was a bit zombie like but it didnt last. He slept well with us and has eaten through the night. I put a box at the end of the bed for him but the little rascal jumps over it! Im going shopping this morning to find something better.
> 
> ...


Look at getting a ramp. Various ones available on Amazon. No idea how to link for you, sorry


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Look at getting a ramp. Various ones available on Amazon. No idea how to link for you, sorry


Yeah Ive seen them thanks, I want something today though and many of the Amazon items weren't available on Prime


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Spoke to the referral vet and he was very happy with Barneys progress. Hes keen to see the video which I will send when he gives me the X-Rays. He seemed a bit put out that I asked for the X-Rays as apparently nobody has asked before, but I did pay £1k for them and I'm genuinely interested and it may help with future vet visits.


You did right - I find with doctors and vets you have to be somewhat ''pushy'' sometimes and not let yourself be fobbed off. I asked my vet for a copy of my cat's blood results (CKD) and was not impressed when I got them scribbled down on a bit of paper (as you say, for what you pay it's permissible to be proactive).


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Does this look comfy to you?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Probably comfy enough by the looks of your boy


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I took Gabapentin after my accident. It was the only painkiller which was effective at all. I had to stop it as I couldn't function at work but Barney will not be restricted in that way. He can have a snooze whenever he feels like. 

I'm another thinking that a ramp would be a good idea. You don't want to risk him falling and doing more damage. Incidentally Gabapentin affected my balance at first.

Sending healing, and comforting vibes Barney's way.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

You may be doing this already but perhaps start a journal of his symptoms and when you are giving meds etc?

When Joey was ill I was writing it all down, when he ate, what he ate, when he got meds and when he pooped (and what it was like LOL). It helped me make cause and effect links so really helped me calm down in the longer term.

You may find with Barney’s meds there’s a certain window of time that he is zonked out and seeing that routine in writing would help the anxiety


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney and I have been enjoying some sunshine this afternoon


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless your little man BBC. I’m sure he’s enjoying both the sunshine and being with you, too. Rest a little Barney Boo, it’s important so you get better quickly. If you need help on resting, Oscar says he can give you tips, he’s rather good at it. Hope you and Mrs BBC are feeling a little better about things and can hopefully see some light at the end of the tunnel xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, what a great photo BBC! Dear Barney, such a gorgeous little guy, he just has, has, HAS to get better. xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So another good night for the little man. He has slept well and given us amazing cuddles this morning. Barney does seem to be improving every day, he despises being in his pen and is desperate to play. But its tough love time and he has to have rest until at least Tuesday when we will speak to the vet and see what we do next.

Im also thinking that he will have to be X-ray'd again at some point to determine how he is healing. After almost a month of vet trips Barney does not like going now so I won't be rushing to take him in anytime soon!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@BarneyBobCat you can't report on Barney without giving us a picture of the lovely boy!
Great that he's had another good night and seems to be healing so well.
I hope Mrs BBC is over her flu now and able to enjoy this lovely weather


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Action shot!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Action shot!
> View attachment 401180


:Hilarious:Hilarious
Nice catch!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Is it ok for Barney to have a toy in the pen with him? Hes going crazy with a toy mouse now - it would be a bit mean for him to have nothing to play with


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Action shot!
> View attachment 401180


Wonderful photo!  He looks like he's roaring!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Wonderful photo!  He looks like he's roaring!


Its a shame its slightly blurry but he really was roaring... a huge yawn!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney update! He has had another good night, slept well and lots of cuddles and attention for us - it feels like he is back to his old self. Im letting him out of his pen a little today so long as he doesn't climb too much or go crazy, he was meowing a LOT in his pen first thing I felt really sorry for him. I need to give him a bit of a break I think. We also gave him a bit of cat Easter egg which he seemed to enjoy


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news! Well done Barney boy!  

Btw, what is "cat easter egg" made of?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Spring Watch with Barney:


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Excellent news! Well done Barney boy!
> 
> Btw, what is "cat easter egg" made of?


Nothing good! 

So he is only allowed a little bit


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney is running wild around the house. You would never think he was poorly! This is great news and hopefully means the treatment is working... we just need to figure out what his ongoing treatment will be.

Here he is giving his toy mouse a workout:


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Just been emailed by my insurance, they have settled the claim no questions asked which is good news. Strangely though, the claim has gone down as "investigate anorexia and discomfort". Don't know why they have stated anorexia, Barney has always been a good weight for his age


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Wonderful photo!  He looks like he's roaring!


Definitely photogenic. My lot always look away or start licking their nether regions the minute they see the camera.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just been emailed by my insurance, they have settled the claim no questions asked which is good news. Strangely though, the claim has gone down as "investigate anorexia and discomfort". Don't know why they have stated anorexia, Barney has always been a good weight for his age


Maybe they meant ''inappetence''? Good news anyway!:Cat


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

In a medical sense, anorexia basically means "not eating enough".
The reasons for not eating and the weight of the patient are separate issues, at least regarding the medical terminology.

In this case, I believe the term anorexia was used correctly - they were trying to figure out why he wasn't eating enough.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@BarneyBobCat will your insurance company allow you to increase the amount insured for? Are you still looking at changing companies?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> @BarneyBobCat will your insurance company allow you to increase the amount insured for? Are you still looking at changing companies?


I haven't called them yet - job for this week. I plan on pleading innocence about how much cover you need and will see what the say


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I haven't called them yet - job for this week. I plan on pleading innocence about how much cover you need and will see what the say


They'll probably say stop current policy and take out a new one, with higher figure insured for


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is running wild around the house. You would never think he was poorly! This is great news and hopefully means the treatment is working... we just need to figure out what his ongoing treatment will be.


I thought he was meant to be on cage rest?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

OrientalSlave said:


> I thought he was meant to be on cage rest?


He is and we have been putting him in his pen but we have let him out for an hour here and there to stretch his legs. I think he will need to be like this for the next four weeks, I don't feel like 24hrs a day in a cage will be any good for him and I read that you need to allow them some time out - I just wish he had less energy when we do!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Would it be a good idea to check with the vet whether it's OK for Barney to be out of the cage? My only experience of cage rest was with a cat which was not allowed out of the cage at all.. He does look happy but I'd be worried that he might be doing too much. 

Please give him a cuddle and fuss from me.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I actually have to call the vet(s) tomorrow - mine and the referral vet. Will hopefully get some clear direction on how to proceed. My guess is that it will be more of the same as the referral vet didn't know what the potential outcome of this injury would be. 

Barney is being kept in his cage significantly more than he is out of it. But after a while he starts to go crazy, meowing a LOT and climbing the walls trying to escape - it can seem safer to release him although today he was doing the wall of death round the house which was a tad worrying.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney has a death wish. He seems to have swallowed his toy mouse tail - photo showing the difference. How worried should I be? Is this ANOTHER trip to the vets?!


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

Just watch for it to come out I would say usually 24 hours.Its worrying I know I have to watch with toys I got Bobbie a knitted octopus and she ate 5 of the legs.If I know she has eaten something I make sure she eats and mix bone broth in with her food plenty of fluids


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive been to the vets and they pretty much said the same thanks @Amanda Sturdy . I had to pop in to pick up a prescription so I asked whilst there.

He seems fine in himself, eating well and playful.

So some really good news - spoke to the referral vet today and he was very pleased with Barneys progress, so much so that he said this gives him real hope of a positive outcome. Yay!

We are dropping the Metacam today and continuing with Gabopentin for the next week then looking to drop the dose of that. Barney has pooped the last two days, both good size and consistency so the Lactulose is working - I bought a bottle from Boots today to make it cheaper and he is on a reduced dose of this too, 0.5mL twice a day.

He has to be on cage rest for the next 4 to 6 weeks and I need to keep the referral vet updated. I explained our approach to cage rest and he said we were doing everything right which is reassuring.

I also have his X-rays - will post them once I have downloaded the photos.

All in all a good day!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This is the best X-ray image. The problem appears to be the unusual shape on the third vertebrae near the shoulder blades after his front legs. A comment by the elusive @Ceiling Kitty would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> This is the best X-ray image. The problem appears to be the unusual shape on the third vertebrae near the shoulder blades after his front legs. A comment by the elusive @Ceiling Kitty would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 401589


Oh yes you can see it now. 
It almost looks as if it has flipped 90 degrees????


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Oh yes you can see it now.
> It almost looks as if it has flipped 90 degrees????


Its a potential collapse and then not healed correctly although its hard to say for sure - better images would be required hence the proposed MRI scan. When he got this injury exactly is also unknown so it could still be healing. Nobody knows for sure


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

This one right?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes @SuboJvR


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney is looking better each day. He is in a fantastic mood and trying to keep in calm is very very difficult! He is doing everything you would expect from a normal healthy kitten and is behaving like he did when we're first got him.

Needless to say we're ecstatic and very positive about his future. But! He still needs another 6 to 8 weeks of the same treatment to make sure.

Barney hasn't pooped today yet, this is Barney of course! But there is no way he is in any pain with the way he is behaving.

Still waiting to recover the mouse tail.... !

Here he is having an epic tummy tickle with his mummy


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, that's lovely BBC, I'm so glad he is happy!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The magician made the string reappear!!! 








Apologies for anyone eating... !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew! Good boy Barney.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It bloody stunk @Mrs Funkin . But that means he can process food in around 24hrs which is good - his guts MUST be ok! The scientist in me says this is good data!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> It bloody stunk @Mrs Funkin . But that means he can process food in around 24hrs which is good - his guts MUST be ok! The scientist in me says this is good data!


That was a well thought out experiment to check the health of Barney's gut BBC Good result


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Last post on this thread for a while - Barney continues to do well and is showing no signs of injury with cage rest and Gabapentin. We will be sticking in this routine until June time. 

Barneys pooping has been good although there is the odd day where he doesn't go - this is Barney after all! 

Thanks to all for your kind words and thoughts! There are many other cats that need them now :Kiss


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Last post on this thread for a while - Barney continues to do well and is showing no signs of injury with cage rest and Gabapentin. We will be sticking in this routine until June time.
> 
> Barneys pooping has been good although there is the odd day where he doesn't go - this is Barney after all!
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind words and thoughts! There are many other cats that need them now :Kiss


Oh no!!!!!:Jawdrop. I'll have Barney withdrawal symptoms. You can't do that to us:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling

Did you manage to get him a ramp that day?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Oh no!!!!!:Jawdrop. I'll have Barney withdrawal symptoms. You can't do that to us:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> Did you manage to get him a ramp that day?


I got a step instead thanks, but to be honest he is incredibly agile again and keeps jumping over it! This morning we let him out of his cage to go toilet and he shot up onto the fridge freezer and then jumped on to the TOP of the kitchen door! What the heck?!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very happy Barney is doing so well BBC, wonderful news!  I will miss the updates though, and wonder if you could maybe treat us to some photo updates of him from time to time. He is going to grow quite a lot over the next few months and I would love to see the changes in the dear boy! xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I will indeed put photos on here somewhere. I may start a new thread as a bit of a diary about him


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney says thank you all for your loving thoughts and healing words! Special thanks to @chillminx for her expert advice X ♡ X


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney says thank you all for your loving thoughts and healing words! Special thanks to @chillminx for her expert advice X ♡ X
> View attachment 401888


What a gorgeous, gorgeous photo.

We love you Barney!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you BBC, I'm glad if I was able to help in some small way. 

That's a stunning photo of Barney! He has such lovely markings and such a sweet expression xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has pooped the last two days,





BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney hasn't pooped today yet





BarneyBobCat said:


> Barneys pooping has been good


Only a besotted cat owner could get so excited at what they find in the litter tray!!! And good old Barney even producing lengths of string to ring a few changes, eh? So glad things are looking up and he is giving you less cause for concern.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SuboJvR said:


> What a gorgeous, gorgeous photo.


He really is photogenic (bit of a poser I suspect).


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Couple of questions....

Barneys chewing a lot and obviously teething, but he is leaving blood on his toys. Not a lot but is this normal?

He is also climbing like crazy anytime we let him out of his cage which shows he is feeling better. But! He is climbing on the staircase banister and I'm really worried he might fall. Our downstairs is open plan so it's really hard to stop him. I've got three cat trees but he still wants to climb the stairs. Any ideas to stop him?

I didn't stop posting very long did I?!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi BBC , I think Barney is likely to be a handful with his adventurous nature and love of climbing, until he is middle aged and calms down. 

I have a cat like that too, he is aged 10 this year and has at last calmed down, though still loves to climb. When he was younger he used to climb all the tall trees in my garden or neighbours gardens, and then shout from the top and get 40 ft up on the roof of my house, and refuse to come down! Luckily he was very sure footed like a mountain goat, but he gave me a few heart stopping moments I can tell you.

If Barney is using the part below the bannister (the spindles) to climb up then you could cover the whole spindle area with smooth material he can't grip with his claws. Sheets of perspex are good for this, thin sheets will be Ok if you handle them carefully while you're fitting them. You can stick the perspex to the spindles with double sided tape.

If he is jumping straight from the stairs onto the bannister is it a straight bannister? Can you post a photo of it to inspire me with ideas as how to catproof it?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey @chillminx

I will post a photo tonight when I'm home from work. It is a straight edge banister at the top of the stairs. He is jumping straight onto it rather than using the spindles and giving us heart attacks everytime!

Some perspex might work, it's going to make the house look a bit unsightly though!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hey @chillminx
> 
> Some perspex might work, it's going to make the house look a bit unsightly though!


Tell me about it!  I've had to make my house look quite unsightly at various times over the years just to keep the cats safe (and prevent me having a heart attack!). Luckily most of the safety measures could be removed once the cats became adults and calmed down. Some (such as the large fireguard) have had to stay, as I still wouldn't trust any of them not to climb up the chimney!).

The main thing with the bannister is to give the impression to Barney there is nowhere to land on the top. Cats won't usually jump unless they can see a space to land in. So this means covering the bannister with bulky things (not a blanket). Again, it is not going to look wonderful, but you may be able to do it so it looks like intentional decoration. I'll give it some thought...

p.s. if your bannister is just one side and the other side of the stairs is wall, you could do what I did and fit shelves and poles up the wall for my girls when they were kittens. Barney would love those for climbing on and might leave the bannister alone.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Some perspex might work, it's going to make the house look a bit unsightly though!


Once he realises you have outwitted him, he _may_ get out of the habit of doing it . . . tho', of course, he may find something even more reckless to do, just to horrify you even more!!:Cat Some cats (usually boys in my experience) have no sense of fear.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a year worrying myself senseless about this issue when I was between houses in a flat. It had a long internal flight of stairs from the front door up to the living accommodation with a huge drop from the banister upstairs.

We had unsightly cardboard across the spindles at first and then they just leapt onto the (polished, slippery) banister rail itself. We had a nasty accident with one cat (fortunately nothing broken) and then wound a natural rope around the whole of the horizontal part of the rail so that they had purchase. It looked bloomin' awful but the height/drop was just too dangerous.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Photos for some ideas. Barney came to help and then as if by magic


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> wound a natural rope around the whole of the horizontal part of the rail so that they had purchase. It looked bloomin' awful but the height/drop was just too dangerous.


I quite like this idea but I thought we were meant to discourage them?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, if you can make the bannister rail much safer for him to climb on it could be an alternative solution.  It would need to be something akin to gskinner's solution with the sisal rope wrapped round the whole of the rail. Then if he jumps on the bannister it is not slippery and he is less likely to fall off. 

Make sure the rope is kept nice and tight; as it may become a bit loose if he pulls on it a lot.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok I will check out the sisal rope.

Barney hasn't climbed on the banister for ages. It makes me wonder, is it because he's feeling better or is it a behavioural thing - we can't really let him run round the house wild while he is recovering and we aren't playing very much with him. Could he just be playing up for attention?

I cant make my mind whether Barney is better or not - he seems right as rain but sometimes he is gives an angry meow if we touch him too much or pick him up; could this just be normal cat behaviour, basically saying "get off me hooman!" or is he hurting?

Edit - Ive bought rope, its coming Wednesday. Barney is now obsessed with the banister - every time we let him out he heads straight for it and jumps up. Its a nightmare!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

His exuberance with the bannister climbing could be a reaction to being confined to the cage i.e. pent up energy and being a bit frantic to use the energy.

It's possible he is becoming obsessed with climbing on the bannister because he's observed that you immediately become concerned and pay him a lot of attention when he does it. i.e. you are rewarding his "bad" behaviour with attention, LOL. (I have put "bad" in quotes because of course from Barney's perspective he is not being bad, merely being adventurous and having fun,) 

Once you have wrapped the rope round the bannister you will feel feel better I expect, about ignoring his antics on the bannister and then you may find he is less interested in climbing on it (if he doesn't get the reaction he is hoping for ) On the other hand he may love the bannister even more once you make it a big scratch post with the rope!  But at least he will be safer with the rope to hold on to with his claws.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Would it be possible to rig up some sort of safety netting ( secured to the railings) to catch him if he slips n falls? Hmmm, but then you'll have the worry of him scrambling back to safety


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yep totally get it @chillminx . Don't think I have any choice, the banister is like a magnet for him now. Rope arrives tomorrow, hopefully I can do a reasonable job!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Would it be possible to rig up some sort of safety netting ( secured to the railings) to catch him if he slips n falls? Hmmm, but then you'll have the worry of him scrambling back to safety


So I thought of this and I just think I will be creating a cat hammock to attract him even more - he's been on the banister a dozen times in the last 24hrs and he hasn't actually fallen so perhaps we are worrying unnecessarily. Its just with his injury we are concerned another fall could be fatal. But to be fair to him, he doesn't really fall off things these days. When he has slipped he can recover himself.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I can understand you being concerned though BBC, in view of his recent history (of hurting his spine). I would feel the same. And bannisters are so, so slippery, that's the thing. But I would worry less if they were not as slippery (i.e. had rope on them )


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've got 50m of rope arriving tomorrow and a cargo net the day after. I'm turning my house into a cat playground!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a house that's a cat playground, LOL (you should see mine!)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've got 50m of rope arriving tomorrow and a cargo net the day after. I'm turning my house into a cat playground!


The neighbours will think you are weird, but so what!!:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Calvine said:


> The neighbours will think you are weird, but so what!!:Cat:Cat:Cat


They already think that!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine think the same of me BBC! :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Spoke to the referral vet - we are on week 3 of 8 weeks of rest and medication. He was happy with Barneys progress and laughed at my stories of his crazy climbing - good signs of his recovery. Barney goes on to 2 Gabapentin tablets tomorrow, one every 12hrs and we need to monitor him.

We still see some odd behaviour from him which I mentioned earlier. One moment he seems right as rain but sometimes he is gives an angry meow if we touch him too much or pick him up; could this just be normal cat behaviour, basically saying "get off me hooman!" or is he actually hurting? He can be like this and then back rubbing against you for attention in a minute or two. Its very difficult to figure out!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my cats does miaow in an annoyed tone sometimes when he is picked up, other times he doesn't mind at all, in fact he likes it. So it's possible that Barney may be objecting to being handled at certain times rather than that he is in pain. It's hard to know really, in his case....


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I think it is part fear of being hurt and part he is in pain. He hissed at me last night after picking him up, we think he has hurt himself during his climbing again. He is going on extended pen rest today and Im keeping with 3 Gabapentin for an extra day to make sure he is sleepy. He fell out off the front room windowsill yesterday and also jumped on and off the kitchen benches while in a frenzy - I think feeling a bit better got him over ambitious. So he is going to have to rest as much as possible. Its a bit of a set back, but Im trying to say think that we have only just started week 3 of his 8 week rest period. 

He came to me for a cuddle today but part way through his tail started swishing aggressively even though I wasn't actually moving - this tells me he is in pain, probably nerves as he is moving ok. Poor little man.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This is him just before he fell off the windowsill:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear he fell off the windowsill.  He has loads of energy to use up, hence the frantic climbing and jumping.

The climbing and jumping is a worry because of the risk of a fall, so I was wondering - could you consider walking him on a harness and leash in the garden? He will still use up energy just pottering about, exploring things. And with you holding the leash super tight, you can prevent him climbing trees or fences. An hour a day outside would use up some of his energy.

You would need a very reliable harness that he can't wriggle out of, and the best ones are the walking jackets made to measure, by Mynwood or Happy House Cats.

https://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/

http://www.happyhousecats.co.uk/cat-walking-jackets-uk/

But BBC ------ only do this if you feel confident about it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

We have been taking him out and he loves it. My only worry is he keeps trying to chase insects which inevitably means he is pulling on the harness - will this effect his back?

The other thing is that once he has been out he cries and cries to go out again sitting looking out of the window - I think we have created a wannabe outdoor kitty!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mmm, yes that is one of the problems sometimes of leash walking - they want to go out all the time! It was the same with my 2 girls, once they had access to my cat proofed garden, they were out there all day only coming in to eat or use the litter trays! 

Do you have plans to build Barney a cat run, or to cat proof the garden in future? 

Could you manage a twice a day walk in the garden with him now the weather is warmer? 

Personally I would let him chase insects (as long as they're not the stinging kind!) It may potentially cause him less harm than him pulling against the leash. I am not advocating letting him make massive leaps after insects though, lol.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> We have been taking him out and he loves it. My only worry is he keeps trying to chase insects which inevitably means he is pulling on the harness - will this effect his back?
> 
> The other thing is that once he has been out he cries and cries to go out again sitting looking out of the window - I think we have created a wannabe outdoor kitty!


Do you use a retractable lead such as Flexi? I've got one for Arthur and it's great. I have the lead secured to the same space all the time and I've got the lead so it's long enough for him to come back in if he likes and so he can't get on the walls. He's learnt that pulling on his lead means he can't go that way!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

@chillminx not sure on a cat run or cat proofing yet, tbh I cant think that far ahead now with him being poorly. Hes very bad today, in a hunched position and very very antisocial. I cant believe we have taken such a step back in 24hrs. But on a happier note, he does love chasing insects and I let him, but he jerks the lead to the end of its tether which in turn pulls on his back which is why Im worried.

@lea247 we do use a Flexi and it is very good. I hadn't thought of anchoring it down like that, we have quite a few bushes he could get caught in but its a really good idea for me to try if he gets better. Im thinking the worst today though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry he is having a bad day BBC. Bless him, I hope tomorrow he feels better. xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> I'm sorry he is having a bad day BBC. Bless him, I hope tomorrow he feels better. xx


Me too. Its making us ill with worry. He is eating fine and is asleep now - I have given him a small dose of metacam tonight to help with the pain. I hope this is just a blip X


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Tonight's DIY job;


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if I'm too late but we always wrap the banisters in radiator foil until the kittens are about 6 months - theory being most cats don't like foil so won't go near it. If you wrapped the bars it might put Barney off going near it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Not sure if I'm too late but we always wrap the banisters in radiator foil until the kittens are about 6 months - theory being most cats don't like foil so won't go near it. If you wrapped the bars it might put Barney off going near it.


How is Little H, HB?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Not sure if I'm too late but we always wrap the banisters in radiator foil until the kittens are about 6 months - theory being most cats don't like foil so won't go near it. If you wrapped the bars it might put Barney off going near it.


I actually did try that HB. Barney began eating the tin foil!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So in typical Barney fashion, he is back to normal today and full of energy. I put him in his pen at 5am as he was starting to run round the bedroom. The little rascal then managed to tip his pen over by jumping and climbing the sides 

Speaking of fashion, here he is sporting his new calming jacket:








It did not make him calm - think I will get a refund?!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, what a smart jacket! I am not sure anything will really calm the fellow down completely, he seems to have such boundless energy and a big appetite for risk taking!  

I think he has had a recent growth spurt? His legs look longer and he seems longer in the body (in this latest photo) i.e. he is becoming a lanky adolescent!  He is going to be a very handsome adult indeed, I expect! xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Awww, what a smart jacket! I am not sure anything will really calm the fellow down completely, he seems to have such boundless energy and a big appetite for risk taking!
> 
> I think he has had a recent growth spurt? His legs look longer and he seems longer in the body (in this latest photo) i.e. he is becoming a lanky adolescent!  He is going to be a very handsome adult indeed, I expect! xx


He is really strong now and is making jumps between 4 and 5 feet when he escapes us - we are man marking him but he is so quick! I need to try and weigh him to see how heavy he is.

We are still on the increased pen rest which was easy yesterday as he was not himself but difficult today as he is resistant and very quick. We are also reducing his pain meds as per the vets instructions but this will only make him less docile so his energy is on the up.

God I hope we can get through this recovery process safely and he is with us for a very long time. I could kick myself for being a bit lapse with the pen rest based on how he was doing. That will not happen again - I wish I could go back in time to tell myself all the things I have learnt about being a cat owner. Everyday is a school day it seems!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So in typical Barney fashion, he is back to normal today and full of energy. I put him in his pen at 5am as he was starting to run round the bedroom. The little rascal then managed to tip his pen over by jumping and climbing the sides
> 
> Speaking of fashion, here he is sporting his new calming jacket:
> View attachment 402498
> ...


oh my! That really suits him!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney has turned his blip in recovery around and is full of energy again and not afraid to let us touch him. We will never know exactly what happened to set him back temporarily but it's good news nonetheless.

However, his energy levels are wild. He keeps on knocking his pen over and when we do let him out he is like a rocket. I do fear he will hurt himself again but I'm at a loss what to do. He is being let out for 30mins every 2hrs to go toilet and stretch. Sometimes he is good and just chills out, but more often than not he is going cray-cray. We are shutting doors to potential risk rooms and have kitty proofed as many things as we can but he still finds new ways to challenge us!

He has already tried his new climbing frame and it's now his go to high place


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Will you catify a wall with shelfs for him?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Great photo BBC, and just look at those huge ears!  I am glad he is feeling better again. xx

He looks very happy on his bannister. I hope he doesn't try sleeping up there though!

I agree with SbanR some wooden shelves up the wall would be great, and safer than the bannister as they would be wider. I put some up for my girls when they were kittens, in the stairwell on the opposite side to the bannister, and they loved them. You could take them down when he is older.

This kind of arrangement:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...helving-diy-cat-wall-shelves.jpg&action=click

A more complex arrangement in a stairwell:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...2013-08/samperton-cat-stairs.jpg&action=click


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

@SbanR @chillminx I like these ideas, will look into this type of thing. My only worry would be that Barney seems to ignore the cat trees we got him now in favour of more challenging furniture around the house. I need to think about it!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BBC - my cats are not interested in my cat trees either, except one cat will sleep on one tree sometimes, but they mostly all prefer sleeping on the XL Diogenes barrels. The sole purpose of the original cat tree is to give the cats safe access to the top of the wardrobe where two of them sleep at night. I wish I hadn't bought the second cat tree, it is big, takes up too much room and was expensive. A waste of money really as it is used so little.

I've found cat trees to be over-rated in terms of providing fun and entertainment for cats. Small kittens like them, but soon outgrow them for more challenging things to climb. I would be surprised if Barney didn't enjoy climbing up shelves, but to keep him interested you might need quite a few shelves perhaps linked with an overhead walkway.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney found something new to climb today - ME! I had a measuring tape in my hands and he pounced up onto me. Unfortunately I was only wearing PJs so I now have claw marks on my thigh and my nether regions  

Gave my wife a good laugh watching it happen and then me screaming :Bawling


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ouchhhh! Painful! :Inpain I hope no serious damage has been done to your "nether regions"


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We have a wonderful cat tree that Joey adores. Placement is everything though, he wasn't keen on it on one side of the room but loves it on the other. He leaps up it, flies up and then rolls over to play hide and seek with me.































Joey is a large moggie, so this is an 'XXL' tree!

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats...ge/large_cat_trees_height_180_cm_over_/367105

I wonder if he's sooo high energy when he gets out because he's spending time in the pen, if that makes sense? Hopefully with more time and rest as he is allowed out more he will calm down.

I remember when Joey was Barney's age I was despairing, he was so high energy all the time and I didn't sleep through the night for months!

He's much better now.

Hot of the press up onto his tree for a nap


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That is a big tree! Barney would love it!

Yes we do think the pen rest is making him get pent up energy which explodes when he is freed. Prior to his injury he was very energetic and quite a handful - he had my wife at the end of her tether at times, she was getting quite stressed when he was racing round the house and climbing the curtains, banister, kitchen cupboards... basically everything! 

So in a way the pen rest is a bit of a relief for her nerves, but when we do let him out he is a worry, we really fear he may do himself a mischief.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It's probably totally the wrong time with him being on cage rest, but with that much energy I wonder if he should have a play mate. Tonks are quite high energy, but in all honesty they wear themselves out playing...

I just wonder if all that energy he uses chasing about and climbing could be used wrestling and playing with a friend.

The other option, again once he is recovered, would be a cat wheel. Ours don't use their wheel all the time, but it definitely helps use up some of their energy!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I was just thing along the same lines as @Psygon and that he might benefit from a pal to use his energy with!?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I really don't think we could cope with two but I do agree it could be the best thing for him. He was born in a litter of 4 and when I visited they were all playing and wrestling with each other - it was so cute! 

We have looked at cat wheels, maybe we will get one when he is better


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

A question for you lovely people. I think I have mentioned this before but I keep noticing Barneys back seems to flick every now and again, down the bottom next to his pelvis, and he flicks his tail up at the same time. I will try and get a video of it but this may take some time. Have any of you noticed this happening with your cats? Im wondering if this is a nerve thing from his damaged spine


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

If its like a quiver kind of like when we get goosebumps then bobbie does this.I was going to mention it to my vet she will be going in the next couple of weeks for a check up


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I've seen that quiver along Macavity's back, usually when he's in a highly charged emotional state - excitement at seeing a bird nearby, or anger at one of the others for jumping on him, stressed when I'm trying to catch him to apply flea spot on, etc.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That's a relief. Yes it's always when he is happy as his tail is flicking up vertically at the same time. Another worry off my mind.
Meanwhile Barney found something new to climb today:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Barney needs something like this: https://www.hicat.co.uk/cat-wall

edit: when he's better!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Barney needs something like this: https://www.hicat.co.uk/cat-wall
> 
> edit: when he's better!


@chillminx has suggested that. It looks really good but its expensive and Im not sure he would use it - actual cat furniture doesnt seem challenging enough! I may be better off saving the money to fix all the things he has destroyed! He has a new habit of sliding down the banister leaving lovely scratch marks.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> @chillminx has suggested that. It looks really good but its expensive and Im not sure he would use it - actual cat furniture doesnt seem challenging enough! I may be better off saving the money to fix all the things he has destroyed! He has a new habit of sliding down the banister leaving lovely scratch marks.


I reckon this type of thing could easily be DIYed - even using carpet tiles fixed securely to a wooden backing and attached to a wall


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I reckon this type of thing could easily be DIYed - even using carpet tiles fixed securely to a wooden backing and attached to a wall


I think so too, also I bet he'd love a nice tall pole to climb up. @Paddypaws did a diy jumbo pole, which looks fab, I stole the idea and made my two a 3 meter high pole outside, they love it and scamper up it several times a day. The pole in the picture that @chillminx posted with the shelves attached looks great.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I do have a very tall stairwell so it could be an option to fit something there - but does it not worry you that they might fall?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney continues to do well. His energy levels are absolutely astounding. Occasionally he doesn't wasnt to be touched and moans if picked up but then he just trots off like nothing has happened so we do not know whether he's in any pain or not. You would not know from his playtime or early morning snuggles that anything is wrong at all and he has endless energy.

My fussy eater is no longer a fussy eater. He will only eat when he is hungry but he puts away everything we put out and he is going poop daily as well as drinking water again for some unknown reason. But this is all fantastic and we keep beating ourselves up that we spent so long focussed on his diet unnecessarily.

The poop he did tonight was like King Kongs finger! And he is doing these daily now thankfully:









We also found another present in his litter tray which I am 99% sure he didn't pass:









Unless he has actually sneaked off to the seaside for fish and chips without telling us!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

High 5!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Someone posted this on one of the Facebook groups I'm on.

It's two cat barrels, securely screwed together and then secured to the wall. Lots to climb and places to hide.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I like that idea. @chillminx mentioned those barrels previously. Could be a winner!


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

@BarneyBobCat read this

feline hypersthesia
Oh it's not worked but Google it I think it's what the twitching is


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

https://www.research.ed.ac.uk/porta...me(7550c33a-8e83-4fc5-a4b1-b1a383673e5e).html


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

Hope this one works


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

This one is a bit long but she seems really clued up


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for sharing Amanda, very interesting but I don't think this is quite like what I have seen with Barney. The quiver only happens just up his spine above his tail and he doesn't show any other symptoms of jumping, grooming or looking in anyway bothered by it. It only seems to happen when he is happy and running round with his tail up so Im inclined to agree with @Babyshoes


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

Bobbies the same she does not like her back stroked and she does it then.When I brush her the tail is going and she is not happy and quivers then.I think I can relate to some of what dr Becker says she explains it very well and says about diet or how it could have been an injury or stress and I know Bobbie does not like being brushed but oh my does she moult I have every lint brush and grooming brush going


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can't take you're eye of them for a minute! Barney heard finally just done a poo (which was quite firm) and is now racing about - currently trying to eat the front room blinds


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Pleased to hear Barney is back to his old self.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney found something new to climb today - ME! I had a measuring tape in my hands and he pounced up onto me. Unfortunately I was only wearing PJs so I now have claw marks on my thigh and my nether regions
> 
> Gave my wife a good laugh watching it happen and then me screaming :Bawling


:Wideyed :Nailbiting :Jawdrop


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

_Looking for ideas for you, found this on Pintrest. You should check out some of the other fantastic ideas there!_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ikeahackers.net
To give my indoor cats a new challenge I made them a climbing wall. It takes up very little space and could be fitted in any small room or apartment.
Published March 24, 2015


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney would love that! At the moment he is trying to climb everything possible, his head is always up looking for the next mountain to conquer!!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney would love that! At the moment he is trying to climb everything possible, his head is always up looking for the next mountain to conquer!!


Gypsy would love it too!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Is it ok to put sandpaper tips on Barneys claws for a week, then varnish the following week?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Is it ok to put sandpaper tips on Barneys claws for a week, then varnish the following week?
> View attachment 403802


Let us know how effective it is


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Let us know how effective it is


Like I could pin him down to do anything at all with his claws!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Bit of an update;

I think we are starting to loose our minds...... Barney has us up at 4am every morning and will not calm down until lights out at 11pm. The lucky bugger gets to sleep during the day whilst us slaves do our duty. The vet is telling us to relax his cage rest as he is very happy with Barneys progress - we have honestly had to do this anyway because of his energy levels! But when we do have him in the pen its the only peace we actually get. 

Thats IF he isn't crying for attention.... it would seem that regardless of mood he wants to talk - I know this is a Savannah trait but he is a proper chatter box! Very loud meows, chirps, trills...often no reason and hard to understand. He despises being cooped up, we do try to keep him contained but sometimes he will not rest. When we do let hm out and he behaves normally he does seem happy as his tail is beyond vertical and his morning cuddles have been intense lately. But he mainly wants to run round the whole house and climb everything possible... or preferably be in the garden. We have been taking him out on his harness but again it doesn't seem to satisfy him as he cannot do all the things he would like, you know like eat bees, chase birds and climb out of the garden.

We now have three cages:
1. the original fabric one we bought which Barney can now turn upside down whilst in it, or use as a kind of trampoline whilst not in it - I am convinced he is secretly trying to destroy it
2. a medium metal cage which we use during the day when we are out. He has now realised he can pull it along with his teeth from the outside - again I think this is a ploy to break it
3. a large metal cage. Its so big Barney can actually climb up the sides - he hasn't made any attempt to break it yet, but I think he knows its more likely my own back will break first moving it about. This is going to be used as his catio garden / longer day cage if we are out

We have tried everything to keep him calm... more cage rest FAIL, less cage rest FAIL, some play time FAIL, more play time FAIL.

He's on Gabapentin which is meant to have a slight sedative effect - it hasn't and now the dosage is reduced or he is feeling better it has not had that effect at all!

It feels like we have had an actual baby and its needs are slowly starting to get us very tired and wary. Neutering pre-Op a week on Saturday, will the snip make a difference?!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

He is quite a handful isn't he!  I'm afraid that having the snip is unlikely to calm him down much (if at all) - it has never done so with any of my male cats, past or present anyway! :Woot


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> So pleased the little man's back on form. You need to do this (not sure if you've see it before) Barney would love it:


Fabulous video!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Like I could pin him down to do anything at all with his claws!


Imagine you're Big Daddy and wrestle him down. Keep him pinned there while Mrs BBC applies the sandpaper. SIMPLES!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


BarneyBobCat said:


> Bit of an update;
> 
> I think we are starting to loose our minds...... Barney has us up at 4am every morning and will not calm down until lights out at 11pm. The lucky bugger gets to sleep during the day whilst us slaves do our duty. The vet is telling us to relax his cage rest as he is very happy with Barneys progress - we have honestly had to do this anyway because of his energy levels! But when we do have him in the pen its the only peace we actually get.
> 
> ...


Dream on


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Well I'm at a bit of loss what to do to burn his energy off. I've contacted @Psygon as I think I read she had a cat wheel - perhaps this will get him the exercise he needs although knowing Barney he will climb on top of it and do circus tricks instead


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh, and he did this earlier....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well I'm at a bit of loss what to do to burn his energy off. I've contacted @Psygon as I think I read she had a cat wheel - perhaps this will get him the exercise he needs although knowing Barney he will climb on top of it and do circus tricks instead


Have replied :-D


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Oh, and he did this earlier....
> View attachment 403839


Did he claw his way up or is there something out of camera shot that he used as a launch pad?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My bet is he jumped from the washbasket!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> My bet is he jumped from the washbasket!


We have a winner!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow! That's a fair old leap!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cor blimey, BBC! Barney is such an adventurer...remind me never to get a Savannah kitten, I’d be beside myself  

I’m so glad to read he’s feeling better and that the cage rest has helped. Being awake that early is common at this time of year I think. If it’s a sunny morning, we are awakened before 5am by Oscar - so we have the whole ritual of curtains and blinds before bed, just for an extra few minutes sleep, as we never know where he will sleep. I’m sure he’ll be better at sleeping later when the autumn comes...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

We decided to leave the bedroom door open last night and that meant when Barney got up he could wander round the house and amuse himself - luckily he didn't destroy anything and we got to lie in until almost 8am! Nice to have a day off and be able to stay in bed a bit longer for a change


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Holy thread revival Batman!

Barney is going back to see the feline specialist on Friday to hopefully get signed off his medication 

The little devil is still as crazy and active as ever and shows no signs of injury. I may be paranoid but he does often sit in the loaf position which I wonder is more relaxing for his back, but he doesn't seem to mind how we touch or pick him and never shows physical pain. He does sometimes have a bit of a nerve type flicking of his tail going on but it doesn't seem to bother him at all.

He eats and poops absolutely no problem at all now. Some days, especially when hot, he doesn't eat his food and consequently his medication but shows no problems so I am quietly confident he is fine.

We've been on quite a long journey from almost letting him go, to strong medication and 8 weeks of cage rest. We have gradually reduced his Gabapentin medication from 150mg to 30mg a day over about 12 weeks - hopefully he will be coming off or at least on an even lower dose.

"Theres nothing wrong with me...."









"Well actually....!"


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good luck for Friday, hope it all goes well. He certainly looks a picture of health.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck for Friday. 
Barney, why are you holding your face like that?


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Hope things go well for Barney today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck Barney boy! xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney passed his final assessment successfully! We are now on a program of taking him off Gabapentin. I must say he was very rude to the feline expert, hissing and generally being antisocial. However, the vet could see he was not in pain and that he was exerting his personality. I got shredded a bit but all examinations of Barneys spine showed he was no longer in pain and whatever had gone wrong was settled..... for now. Of course, a spinal injury may mean a number of things in the future but all looking good at the moment.

8 weeks of getting him off pain medication is all that stands in our way now. Happy days!

Thanks to everybody on this brilliant forum for their advice and support. We could not have got to this point without you
Chris


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney passed his final assessment successfully! We are now on a program of taking him off Gabapentin. I must say he was very rude to the feline expert, hissing and generally being antisocial. However, the vet could see he was not in pain and that he was exerting his personality. I got shredded a bit but all examinations of Barneys spine showed he was no longer in pain and whatever had gone wrong was settled..... for now. Of course, a spinal injury may mean a number of things in the future but all looking good at the moment.
> 
> 8 weeks of getting him off pain medication is all that stands in our way now. Happy days!
> 
> ...


That's fantastic news so happy for you and Barney! Yay!!! xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney passed his final assessment successfully! We are now on a program of taking him off Gabapentin. I must say he was very rude to the feline expert, hissing and generally being antisocial. However, the vet could see he was not in pain and that he was exerting his personality. I got shredded a bit but all examinations of Barneys spine showed he was no longer in pain and whatever had gone wrong was settled..... for now. Of course, a spinal injury may mean a number of things in the future but all looking good at the moment.
> 
> 8 weeks of getting him off pain medication is all that stands in our way now. Happy days!
> 
> ...


Brilliant news. How about the very latest photo for his adoring public!:Joyful


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Great news. He's entitled to a few hisses after all he's been through. Hope he's getting a treat tonight.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is excellent news Chris! I am very, very pleased to hear it!  

I agree with SbanR - a recent photo of dear Barney would be a lovely treat! xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Some pics from the garden:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lovely pics! What incredible markings! Gorgeous boy! ❤


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Soozi said:


> Lovely pics! What incredible markings! Gorgeous boy! ❤


Thank you! He has Savannah markings from his Mum who is an F5 pedigree


----------

